# DESTRUCTION



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah.. thats right.. im at it again.. so heres a lil progress of whats being done..
i love destroying shit
before..









after


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :0 hno: :tears:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how many times that frame been maid over now? lol


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

dam sic that shit looks crazt it hurts to look at damm


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

looking good


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAM AT IT AGAIN HUH?CANT WAIT TO C WHAT ITS GONNA LOOK LIKE NEXT!U ALREADY NO ITS GONNA TURN OUT "SIC"


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 



mike has gone crazy...........










cant wait to see the new things you will do to it.......i know you will out dew yourself this time....


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

that was a nice bike. why didnt u jus hang it up and build a new one???


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sic i know you will come out with something good but i agree with schwinn1966 but then again i cant talk cause my old bike was stripped and now its gonna be redone ya feel me


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

aw shit! sic caught the new bike bug!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Nov 21 2006, 07:54 PM~6614307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup..cant wait to get started...


> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Nov 21 2006, 08:07 PM~6614403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah... i got tired of looking at it.. it needed a new paint job cuz i had some bad chips in it.. so i decieded to redo the whole frame...
im keeping the tank.. and thats all


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 21 2006, 08:12 PM~6614435
> *aw shit!  sic caught the new bike bug!
> *


yea.. that shit bit me on da ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whos going to clean up that mess?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

ahh shit not again... :uh: .... crazy black man ...


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow....im speechless but if you gonna redo it i guess its gonna be cool.......  wat a waste of nice paint


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

your just keeping the tank no over kind of body work??


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

wat color next??


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn sic i hope sic 3 be sic ass fuk 2
and jesse its going to be yellow again wat he said in chat yesterday


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 21 2006, 10:02 PM~6614758
> *damn sic i hope sic 3 be sic ass fuk 2
> and jesse its going to be yellow again wat he said in chat yesterday
> *


There will always be a yellow base to that big since everyone knows it as " That big ass yellow bike".


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0 hno: hno: cant wait to see your next paint job


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

looks good mike


----------



## MR_Ouija (Nov 22, 2004)

shit if you like destroying shit you could destroy my bike :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

DAMMIT FOOL. SAVE ME SOME PIECES. NEED SOME SHIT TO HANG ON THE GARAGE WALL. :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

man sic them pics really hurt to look at but can't wait to see sic devillie 3!!!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

:0


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: THIS BETTER BE REALLY GOOD


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

I WANT A PIECE OF THAT BIKE AS A SOUVENIER,LOL......IM FOR REAL THAT BIKE WAS NICE


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

cant wait to see what you come out with now


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sell the pieces make money lol


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 22 2006, 02:26 AM~6615741
> *DAMMIT FOOL.  SAVE ME SOME PIECES.  NEED SOME SHIT TO HANG ON THE GARAGE WALL. :biggrin:
> *



X2 ill even pay for some .. i show that bike to all my friends ... they wouldnt belive i would own a piece of it lol


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKE! :uh: :twak: :tears: :tears: :nono: :around: :around: :nono: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

whats crazy is someone will pay for a piece of chipped paint but nobody will buy a plaque from me wich is worth more then paint lol do your thing sic are u gonna stretch it out again and are u doing a diffrent theme


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 21 2006, 09:14 PM~6614805
> *There will always be a yellow base to that big since everyone knows it as " That big ass yellow bike".
> *


yup.. still goin yellow



> _Originally posted by rrwayne+Nov 21 2006, 10:40 PM~6615442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same theme... no more stretch.. its long enuff already..


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i say you should make a schreted trike~! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 22 2006, 01:11 PM~6618413
> *i say you should make a schreted trike~! :biggrin:
> *


naw.. it will be to big.. i like my 2 wheels..


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2006, 08:13 AM~6618422
> *naw.. it will be to big.. i like my 2 wheels..
> *


that would be sick though! :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 22 2006, 01:14 PM~6618431
> *that would be sick though!  :0
> *


yea.. would be... but its not my style... i like to ride..a nd 3 wheels will be too much bike..


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2006, 08:24 AM~6618463
> *yea.. would be... but its not my style... i like to ride..a nd 3 wheels will be too much bike..
> *


  did you get rid of the caddi light idea? :0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i would get rid of the caddy light


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 23 2006, 08:33 AM~6618499
> *i would get rid of the caddy light
> *


 :0 hater!


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol i hope and it will come out tight........lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 22 2006, 01:33 PM~6618499
> *i would get rid of the caddy light
> *



THEN IT WONT BE A DEVILLE.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

omg :0 :0 hurtz the eyez to see that y wouldnt u juzt get another bike and do it up or sell that 1 if u didnt want it


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

2LATE NOW....


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

ill pay you for a piece of it....im not kinding pm me a reasonable price


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news+Nov 22 2006, 01:27 PM~6618475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw.. i was the 1st and the only to do it.. the bikes known for the caddy light...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

work from today... gettin it done.. and yes im keeping the caddy light.. fuck what others think..


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

i m serious .. gimme sumtin with a nice pattern on it ship it with my bike back wenever i get to send it to you.

now . im finishing up the air ... cus im runnin it all thru the frame.. i havent worked on it much cus ive been busy as hell for months .. school and work i have no free time.. but i figure i gotta few days off lemme bust my balls n get it done to ship ..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Nov 22 2006, 08:26 PM~6620968
> *i m serious .. gimme sumtin with a nice pattern on it ship it with my bike back wenever i get to send it to you.
> 
> now . im finishing up the air ... cus im runnin it all thru the frame.. i havent worked on it much cus ive been busy as hell for months .. school and work i have no free time.. but i figure i gotta few days off lemme bust my balls n get it done to ship ..
> *


kool.. ill send ya peice.. i have a whole lot of peices with patterns and leafing on them.. ill save a bunch of them for people who really want a peice.. f my peiice of shit..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

loving the fender


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

damn, that bike was nice...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea....
was


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what color is it gona be now?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

liken the rear fender great work sic


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

the new fender is looking good, i just still cant believe you did that!
cant wait to see it finished though


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

wow


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy+Nov 22 2006, 09:58 PM~6621472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well believe it.. cause i did.. i done it twice so far.. it trips out everyone.. but these are things you can do when u do all the work yourself..doesnt hurts me to take a hammer and hit my shit..
it actullay makes me happy.. cause i know once i finish redoing it.. its gunna be 2 times better


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i gonna be pimp


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey how hard is to add the caddi light? and did you use to mount it up ? :0


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 22 2006, 03:33 PM~6618499
> *i would get rid of the caddy light
> *


I think that is a great part of the bike, it is pretty unique.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news+Nov 22 2006, 11:45 PM~6622092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly what im saying


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

you should connect the light, that would be bad ass?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 23 2006, 09:55 AM~6623724
> *you should connect the light, that would be bad ass?
> *


its always been conected since day one..


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

realy? didn't knew it  

good luck with the works


----------



## LOW8RIDER (Nov 20, 2006)

Damn thats a hard work haha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

:worship: PLEASE GIVE ME A PIECE!!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

I WILL DO ANYTHING TO GET A PIECE OF THAT BIKE THAT WAS A FREAKIN NICE BIKE AND A VERY UNIQUE ONE TOO. :biggrin: IF YOU GIVE ME A PIECE WILL BE SHOWIN MY FRIENDS THE PICTURE OF YOUR BIKE (THE OLD ONE NOW) AND THEN SHOWIN THEM THE PIECE AND THEY WILL BE BLOWN OFF THEIR FEET :biggrin:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Nov 23 2006, 12:25 PM~6624566
> *I WILL DO ANYTHING TO GET A PIECE OF THAT BIKE THAT WAS A FREAKIN NICE BIKE AND A VERY UNIQUE ONE TOO. :biggrin: IF YOU GIVE ME A PIECE WILL BE SHOWIN MY FRIENDS THE PICTURE OF YOUR BIKE (THE OLD ONE NOW) AND THEN SHOWIN THEM THE PIECE AND THEY WILL BE BLOWN OFF THEIR FEET :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Nov 23 2006, 12:31 PM~6624598
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Nov 24 2006, 05:31 AM~6624598
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Nov 23 2006, 12:22 PM~6624556
> *:worship: PLEASE GIVE ME A PIECE!!!!!!!!! :worship:
> *


where are you from.. how much are u willing to pay.....how big of a peice u want..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Nov 23 2006, 12:22 PM~6624556
> *:worship: PLEASE GIVE ME A PIECE!!!!!!!!! :worship:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 23 2006, 05:14 PM~6625734
> *:uh:
> *


lol... i have a box full of bondo chips.. the biggest peices are from the front fender


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant wait to buy a pice so I can smoke it. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2006, 05:37 PM~6625843
> *I cant wait to buy a pice so I can smoke it.  :cheesy:
> *


shit.. you can do whateva you want with it.. all im gunna do is throw them away


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey sic i got a ? regarding a spray gun my cousin wants me to find him a gun to spray flake so he can try it out whats alright or decent for a low price?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

damn sic, gettin down again  are you stayin with the same colour scheme or going for something different?


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

you are very crazy!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news+Nov 24 2006, 01:32 AM~6627828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know.. im real sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

update...









the caddy light.. i broke it off the old fender.. still in tack.. just gunna trim it up and fiberglass it back on


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2006, 03:14 AM~6628426
> *get one with a big nozzle tip.. i think its like a 1.7 primer gun...so the flake can shoot through the gun and not get clogged
> thats good to know can i use the gun for both things or should i buy two diffrent ones?   but i just bought a gun and the tip said 1.4?
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 24 2006, 06:38 PM~6630946


if it says 1.4.. all u can spray is mini flake..any thing bigger than that.. its going to clog

i would buy two different ones.. thats what i have.. i primer gun.. and a basecoat clear coat gun


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 25 2006, 01:39 PM~6630949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or can i just buy a diffrent tip ? :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ARE U GONNA MAKE IT A WORKING TAIL LIGHT?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> if it says 1.4.. all u can spray is mini flake..any thing bigger than that.. its going to clog
> 
> i would buy two different ones.. thats what i have.. i primer gun.. and a basecoat clear coat gun


or can i just buy a diffrent tip ? :0
[/quote]

im not sure on that one..


> ARE U GONNA MAKE IT A WORKING TAIL LIGHT?


its always worked... :angry:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

lookin good sic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2006, 05:36 PM~6630935
> *update...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> or can i just buy a diffrent tip ? :0


im not sure on that one..

its always worked... :angry:
[/quote]O SHYT I DIDNT NO....


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice work sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks.. still more to cum


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

FUKEN NICE PROGRESS DARKS  NICE SKIRTS 2


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

son of a bitch that frame was bad now it got smashed damn


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

shut up you fuckin idiot he knows what his doing


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris2low+Nov 26 2006, 02:09 PM~6639376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol... u crazy foo


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2006, 04:52 PM~6639968
> *lol... yea i love smashing shit..
> 
> lol... u crazy foo
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*how should i do my rims..
choose one*
1. red spokes.. chrome hub and nipples.. yellow rim
2. yellow spokes.. red hub red rim.. chrome nipples
3.yellow rim. red spokes chrome nipples red hub..

all these colors will be candy and pinstriped.. with graphics..

any imput guys. kind of lost on this one

the bike will also be yellow again


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i would go with chose 1
u should do a poll lol


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

2


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

I like 3


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

#1 cause you need more chrome.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx guys..
any more ideals..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

#1 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

coo coo.. sounds good.. i like the red spoke and yellow rim ideal.. with a chrome nipple and hub... i might actually get the hub replated this time


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

i like number 1 myself


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

i say #1


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Number 1


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

1


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

I woulda said number 2, but it looks like people are going nuts over number 1.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I WOULD DO JUST YELLOW NO RED JUST MY THOUGHTS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bikes gunna have red in it.. 
number 1 is my choice.. red looks sick when itt spins


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NICE CHOISE DARKS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

do you paint the spokes or powder coat?


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 29 2006, 02:07 PM~6660417
> *do you paint the spokes or powder coat?
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks, that's what i was thinking


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no.. my spokes are painted


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

sic whats the update on your bike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Nov 30 2006, 06:54 PM~6669893
> *sic whats the update on your bike
> *


nothing.. waiting to get paid from people who owe me.. so i can go and buy the sqaure stock metal... i need to twist it and relocate the crank... finish the skirts and etc...

no extra dinero ya mean


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 30 2006, 06:56 PM~6669907
> *nothing.. waiting to get paid from people who owe me.. so i can go and buy the sqaure stock metal... i need to twist it and relocate the crank... finish the skirts and etc...
> 
> no extra dinero ya mean
> *


oh ok i see


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Nov 30 2006, 06:58 PM~6669919
> *oh ok i see
> *


ill keep ya updated until paint.. after that.. no more pics..


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

What kind of paint do you use to paint them, is it something special. How does the paint hold up on the spokes, and are you using stainless spokes.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lancecst_@Nov 30 2006, 07:02 PM~6669949
> *What kind of paint do you use to paint them, is it something special.  How does the paint hold up on the spokes, and are you using stainless spokes.
> *


i have no clue what kind of spokes they are.. just the regualr one that can with my 144s..
the paint stays on pretty good.. as long as nothing hits them.. or rubs against it..you have to scuff them up real good before you paint them..

the paint was rustoleum.. the the spray paint.. but the can type


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2006, 10:34 PM~6663786
> *no.. my spokes are painted
> *


what kind of paint though?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

rustoleum


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

really? i want mine painted but i'm afraid i'll mess up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 1 2006, 09:07 AM~6673422
> *really?  i want mine painted but i'm afraid i'll mess up
> *


yes really ***


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 1 2006, 10:12 AM~6673443
> *yes really ***
> *


 :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 1 2006, 09:13 AM~6673449
> *:angry:
> *


awww im sorry.. i forgt its the holidays.. im surpose to be nice..
:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

this week im going to finish the skirts.. and start getting the metal for my twisted parts...

sorry for no updated pics.. havent done shit to


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

The design actually looks good for once.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Dec 4 2006, 05:55 PM~6693731
> *The design actually looks good for once.
> *


yea i know.. the old designs where wack and old.. they where to simple and plain..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2006, 05:52 PM~6693718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sic  
yep i agree i was noticin on the designs of the old sic1 n 2 and the skirts n fenders are simple :0


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2006, 05:59 PM~6693748
> *yea i know.. the old designs where wack and old.. they where  to simple and plain..
> *


yupo but this shit is crazy.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2006, 08:59 PM~6693748
> *yea i know.. the old designs where wack and old.. they where  to simple and plain..
> *



but they were always original.. they didnt follow any of the style themes that bikes usually do.... this one seems like its the steroetypical "spikes and jagged edges" style ... but i no youll do sumthin to mix it up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Dec 4 2006, 08:07 PM~6694608
> *but they were always original.. they didnt follow any of the style themes that bikes usually do.... this one seems like its the steroetypical "spikes and jagged edges" style ... but i no youll do sumthin to mix it up
> *


yea.. my bikes have always had sharp points on them...just sticking with what i like...i dont like the plain jane look


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I see my trademark missing downtube. 

lol, just kiddin (although I was one of the first)
that new rearend design is fucking awsome man, loving the huge,, uh, well I dont know what to call it ( the big sharp thing ), but it looks like a huge robot wepon. looks like you could kill someone with the frame. 

cant wait to see it done!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 4 2006, 09:47 PM~6695172
> *I see my trademark missing downtube.
> 
> lol, just kiddin (although I was one of the first)
> ...


lol..
yeah the downtube is what i need to do 1st... cuz right now it doesnt have any surport.. and i cant finsh the skirts untill the down tubes done..
im being lazy .. dont feel like driving way the hell across town to get the metal..

and i dunno what to call the rearend either..

i havent killed no one yet.. but have bleed a few with this bike..


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

Are you doing something special with the down tube.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lancecst_@Dec 6 2006, 01:04 PM~6707513
> *Are you doing something special with the down tube.
> *


havent decieded yet


----------



## G_BALLAH (Jul 26, 2006)

:tears: :buttkick: hno: : :angel: :tears:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

DONT THINK SO HARD IM STILL WAITING


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 11 2006, 10:45 AM~6740856
> *DONT THINK SO HARD IM STILL WAITING
> *


bout time u make a account.. 
as soon as im done with this lil trike.. then ill have time to do the pedals and seat


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I had an account already but i had forgotten my password fucker...................

It would be nice to get my shit done since you are booked for along time, i still have to take my truck to you..............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 11 2006, 02:33 PM~6742273
> *I had an account already but i had forgotten my password fucker...................
> 
> It would be nice to get my shit done since you are booked for along time, i still have to take my truck to you..............
> *


 im not booked.. im lazy.. lol.. i hate the cold thats all...
yeah i know.. we gotta do your truck too..
shit


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

having fun in Odessa....................................











































WHERE IS DARKNESS?


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

What size stock did you use for your forks and how sturdy are they.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn dude.. pics are dark. cant even see my black ass in it...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lancecst_@Dec 11 2006, 06:06 PM~6743210
> *What size stock did you use for your forks and how sturdy are they.
> *


i used 3/8.. it was pretty sturdy.. never broked..had a lil bounce to it..
but ill rather used 1/2.. i was being cheap when i made them cause chroming was going to kill me


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 11 2006, 05:58 PM~6743148
> *having fun in Odessa....................................
> 
> 
> ...


wow homie can even see your eyes or theeth....... :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i know foo.. normaly you can see my eyes at least.. but shit..

im a black ass son of a bitch..need to stay out the sun.. 
my moms much lighter than me


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

take a bath in milk maybe that will help.........lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Dec 11 2006, 07:59 PM~6743814
> *take a bath in milk maybe that will help.........lol
> *


***** said milk..
lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

so sic, is the new version gonna be red and yellow again? or you gonna keep it a secret?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 11 2006, 10:01 PM~6744489
> *so sic, is the new version gonna be red and yellow again? or you gonna keep it a secret?
> *


 yea.. yellow, red and orange


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I think since you are redoing it, you should come out alot different. I would spray it a kandy lime green with yellow and a little darker green graphics. That shit would look SIC!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 12 2006, 05:42 AM~6745813
> *I think since you are redoing it, you should come out alot different. I would spray it a kandy lime green with yellow and a little darker green graphics. That shit would look SIC!!!
> *


yea.. but then i gotta redo my whole display.. being a lazy ass...
i like the yellow for the fact that there isnt many yellow bikes out there.. trying to stay out the box


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

it wouldnt be the sic deville without them its its colours looks fuckin cool sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Dec 12 2006, 09:29 AM~6746602
> *it wouldnt be the sic deville without them its its colours looks fuckin cool sic
> *


thanks.. never use to like yellow.. but im a fan of it now..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

YOU SURE ARE A FAN OF YELLOW


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha ha.. real funny


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 12 2006, 10:39 AM~6746665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i got prove...............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

back to the subject...
i started to twist my down tube 









but my tanks where empty









but i do have a template for my new forks...
"sic" bitchhhhhhh









thanks to wayne.. your the shit homie.. i will be calling you soon.. havent forgot about cha


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

GOD DAMN THAT IS HELLA SIC  FUKEN FORKS


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WHAT DOES THAT SAY?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

SIC


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Those are some badass forks!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 13 2006, 09:12 AM~6753919
> *SIC
> *


FO SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fucken nice holmes........................


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2006, 08:58 PM~6750893
> *back to the subject...
> i started to twist my down tube
> 
> ...


damn they are bad ass are you going to get them engraved


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 14 2006, 06:12 PM~6761881
> *damn they are bad ass are you going to get them engraved
> *


i doubt it.. im not a fan of that engraving shit.. if i do get em done.. im doing it myself.. graffiti style spray cans draw in them and caps... youll see next yr


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice work sic


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

They new forks are going to be crazy, what are yo going to do with the old ones.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lancecst_@Dec 15 2006, 06:56 AM~6764268
> *They new forks are going to be crazy, what are yo going to do with the old ones.
> *


He's going to give them to me.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lancecst_@Dec 15 2006, 05:56 AM~6764268
> *They new forks are going to be crazy, what are yo going to do with the old ones.
> *


i dunno.. some things are broken on them and they need to be replated.. for now they are in my garage attic


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

started the down tube.. got torches now bitches...


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

does the torch work better.......arent they cheaper?


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

does the torch work better.......arent they cheaper?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

you crazy black guy!!!!lol that shit is looking sic!!!!!  :biggrin:   keep up the good work!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$+Dec 19 2006, 11:38 AM~6785653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im a crazy african american


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

what are the new colors?? u said in noe's topic u changed ur mind about them :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Dec 22 2006, 08:17 PM~6807175
> *what are the new colors?? u said in noe's topic u changed ur mind about them :biggrin:
> *


JUST WAIT AND SEE.. GOTTA LEAVE SOMETHING SECRET ABOUT IT..
NUTTIN DRAMATIC..
BUT ITS NOT A YELLOW.. DOES INCLUDE BLACK THO


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 23 2006, 01:50 PM~6807354
> *JUST WAIT AND SEE.. GOTTA LEAVE SOMETHING SECRET ABOUT IT..
> NUTTIN DRAMATIC..
> BUT ITS NOT A YELLOW.. DOES INCLUDE BLACK THO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin: cant wait to see it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Dec 22 2006, 10:44 PM~6807948
> *uffin: cant wait to see it
> *


ME EITHER


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2006, 08:50 PM~6807354
> *JUST WAIT AND SEE.. GOTTA LEAVE SOMETHING SECRET ABOUT IT..
> NUTTIN DRAMATIC..
> BUT ITS NOT A YELLOW.. DOES INCLUDE BLACK THO
> *


<<<<<I think I know


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 23 2006, 02:26 PM~6810555
> *I think I know
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 23 2006, 02:26 PM~6810555
> *<<<<<I think I know
> *


pm me.. if you know


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

how much do the torches cost? and how much grinding are you talking about?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

alot.. u gotta buy the tourch handle.. hoses.. and tanks.. not really sure an exact price.. but i got hooks ups

have to try your local welding supply..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2006, 07:50 PM~6807354
> *JUST WAIT AND SEE.. GOTTA LEAVE SOMETHING SECRET ABOUT IT..
> NUTTIN DRAMATIC..
> BUT ITS NOT A YELLOW.. DOES INCLUDE BLACK THO
> *


let me take a wild guess...

red,black,silver.
black,purple.
black,purple,red.
am i close?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I see you following me DISTURBED.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 23 2006, 06:55 PM~6811666
> *let me take a wild guess...
> 
> red,black,silver.
> ...


very :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

im guessin black and purple :dunno:


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

do they cost more than a regular welder?- the torches


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Dec 24 2006, 08:17 AM~6814278
> *do they cost more than a regular welder?- the torches
> *


dude i dunno


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

90 % of the metal work is done..  
time for fiberglass and bondo.. i had pics... but accidently erased them... :uh: 
ill post some tommorow


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2006, 06:55 PM~6831386
> *90 % of the metal work is done..
> time for fiberglass and bondo.. i had pics... but accidently erased them... :uh:
> ill post some tommorow
> *


will you have the bike ready for the H.L.C picnic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 26 2006, 07:15 PM~6831492
> *will you have the bike ready for the H.L.C picnic
> *


hell naw.. no where close..wont be ready till lrm houston show


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2006, 07:36 PM~6831617
> *hell naw.. no where close..wont be ready till lrm houston show
> *


damn thats still a long way to go


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 26 2006, 08:03 PM~6831860
> *damn thats still a long way to go
> *


yeah.. still got alot to do..forks..(thanks wayne)
handle bars.. wheels..crank.. pedals.. sissy bar.. gottaa make and get all these things chromed..
and with me being a broke ass. its gunna take longer..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2006, 08:15 PM~6831962
> *yeah.. still got alot to do..forks..(thanks wayne)
> handle bars.. wheels..crank.. pedals.. sissy bar.. gottaa make and get all these things chromed..
> and with me being a broke ass. its gunna take longer..
> *


damn i would like a new frame and some fenders but im broke to hopefully i have something new for lowrider magazine houston


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i need to get this laser cut.. who can do it..
pm me
no bullshit either
wayne.. i now u can.. holla at me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 26 2006, 08:55 PM~6832283
> *damn i would like a new frame and some fenders but im broke to hopefully i have something new for lowrider magazine houston
> *


yea.. it takes time....


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2006, 10:14 PM~6832474
> *i need to get this laser cut.. who can do it..
> pm me
> no bullshit either
> ...


get with danny, he got a couple guys that will do it

he's gonna do my new forks and wheels


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Dec 26 2006, 10:29 PM~6833034
> *get with danny, he got a couple guys that will do it
> 
> he's gonna do my new forks and wheels
> *


already been taken care of


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pics from friday


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

crank magazine...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuken sweet


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 26 2006, 10:59 PM~6833285
> * fuken sweet
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just took apart one of my wheels.. ill do the other one later


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

dam that must make u cry... hell naw, i'd keep the frame up on the wall and build a new one. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 27 2006, 01:37 AM~6834396
> *dam that must make u cry... hell naw, i'd keep the frame up on the wall and build a new one.  :biggrin:
> *


actually it was fun....
but its kinf of too late for that


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Wuz up man! I know I was going to go to your house yesterday i got of off work late. Ill swing by there tonight to drop off the wood.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 27 2006, 10:54 AM~6835676
> *Wuz up man! I know I was going to go to your house yesterday i got of off work late. Ill swing by there tonight to drop off the wood.
> *


alright.. thats cool.. i should be home..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

puttin in major work........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

are you leaving that lil part where the sproket goes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 27 2006, 04:47 PM~6838332
> *are you leaving that lil part where the sproket goes
> *


that part right under the tank..
im not sure.. its kind of flows but then it doesnt...
havent got that far yet


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

that part right there it looks like its going to touch the floor


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok.. yea.. havent decieded.. still lost on if i want to keep it or not..

its not going to touch the floor tho....


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

looking good Sic! Looks like it's gonna turn out crazy! :thumbsup:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2006, 09:14 PM~6832474
> *i need to get this laser cut.. who can do it..
> pm me
> no bullshit either
> ...


wat r these for...they lookin good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 27 2006, 06:53 PM~6839140
> *wat r these for...they lookin good
> *


some bullshit..not for the bike


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2006, 11:53 PM~6833236
> *crank magazine...
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that. I want one.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 27 2006, 07:51 PM~6839465
> *Where did you get that. I want one.
> *


he sent mines free..
but you gotta buy one..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up justdee's


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2006, 09:27 PM~6840174
> *what up justdee's
> *


??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

What up sic.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup.. hows the bike.. when u bustin out


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2006, 11:40 PM~6840298
> *sup.. hows the bike.. when u bustin out
> *


IT'S COMING ALONG.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2006, 09:45 PM~6840333
> *IT'S COMING ALONG.
> *


KOO KOO.. YOULL BE AT THE HOUSTON SHOW?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

update...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

you chopped it up more


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2006, 09:53 PM~6833236
> *crank magazine...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 28 2006, 07:54 PM~6848915
> *you chopped it up more
> *


yes..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

rims taped up and ready for flake..


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Do i sense graphics on the rims????? Looks bad ass man. I think you might be the man to help me build Death Dealer 2. I really dont have anytime anymore. I'll kit............. its coming.....................................................................................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 28 2006, 08:49 PM~6849408
> *Do i sense graphics on the rims????? Looks bad ass man. I think you might be the man to help me build Death Dealer 2. I really dont have anytime anymore. I'll kit............. its coming.....................................................................................
> *


you sure do...
me and just deez will be happy to assist you.. hes my new cad designer..
and heres a lil rim graphic for you..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

looking good bro


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2006, 01:14 AM~6841067
> *KOO KOO.. YOULL BE AT THE HOUSTON SHOW?
> *


I hope so!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Sic you sure get down with those Sic Paint Jobs :0 cant wait to see your bicycle done


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 28 2006, 09:49 PM~6849987
> *Sic you sure get down with those Sic Paint Jobs  :0 cant wait to see your bicycle done
> *


soon or later youll see it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

FENDER BRACE??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2006, 10:21 PM~6850299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your an asshole..
i fucking love it..
you making me spend more money


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2006, 11:30 PM~6850404
> *your an asshole..
> i fucking love it..
> you making me spend more money
> *


JUST WAIT.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2006, 10:32 PM~6850438
> *JUST WAIT.
> *


 got damn you.. bring it on..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 29 2006, 01:47 AM~6850578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam justdeez u bad at the cad program


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u must of been really bored huh... i gotta put you on my display board for the cad designs...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

ONE MO' THEN IM DONE FOR THE NIGHT.
BRB. GOTTA TAKE A DUMP IN THE PHOTOBUCKET


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

HELL YEAH...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN!
its like that :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Damn bro! your bike gonna be awsome!


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good man, it's like sic deville screwed & chopped version. lol


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2006, 10:47 PM~6850578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those look clean


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Dec 29 2006, 11:10 AM~6853842
> *Looking good man, it's like sic deville screwed & chopped version. lol
> *


hey.. i like that...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2006, 06:22 PM~6856966
> *hey.. i like that...
> *


I DONT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 29 2006, 05:50 PM~6857235
> *I DONT
> *


hush.. we had this coversation already...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So whos going to cut all that stuff out?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2006, 05:53 PM~6857257
> *So whos going to cut all that stuff out?
> *


dont know yet.. maybe wayne... more than likely wayne.. hes defently doing my forks..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2006, 05:00 PM~6857326
> *dont know yet.. maybe wayne... more than likely wayne.. hes defently doing my forks..
> *


sounds good.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2006, 06:04 PM~6857360
> *sounds good.
> *


yea.. spoke with him last night.. hes on vacation.. so im a let him enjoy it and wait till he gets back


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2006, 05:38 PM~6857705
> *yea.. spoke with him last night.. hes on vacation.. so im a let him enjoy it and wait till he gets back
> *


Let me know how that turns out.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2006, 08:38 PM~6857705
> *yea.. spoke with him last night.. hes on vacation.. so im a let him enjoy it and wait till he gets back
> *


oh cool ima waiten on a pm from him. didnt know that though


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Dec 29 2006, 06:40 PM~6857724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. i had called him and some other dude picked up..
what had happen was he lost his fone.. so i guess whoever stole it or found answered when i called..

he got it later that nite and told me what happened.. so hell be on when he gets back from vacaton..just be patient


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

couldnt help it..
had to paint them and see what it looks like..but i ranned out of yandy..
so ill put 3 more coats on it later


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

This shit is gonna be off tha hook. I cant wait to see the final result.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2006, 11:36 PM~6849857
> *you sure do...
> me and just deez will be happy to assist you.. hes my new cad designer..
> and heres a lil rim graphic for you..
> ...


sorry to hear that. that boy aint right!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 30 2006, 04:35 PM~6864373
> *sorry to hear that. that boy aint right!
> *


yea.. hes a lil lost in the head


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2006, 05:39 PM~6864404
> *yea.. hes a lil lost in the head
> *


yeah, but im fukkn good at what i do..... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 31 2006, 05:04 PM~6871748
> *yeah, but im fukkn good at what i do..... :biggrin:
> *


no doubt bout that.. so is death dealer.. hes good at whut he does


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

How is my project coming out bro......................................................




Get your ass to work............................................................................


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

By the way i sold my truck so dont worry about molding the bed anymore.................................. this is what im coming out with for 2007............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Jan 6 2007, 11:01 PM~6923313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf.. wow..
a rim? :biggrin:


----------



## huggybear! (Jan 7, 2007)

:uh: youre gay !


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt..
so i can be a retard just like grim


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

biter


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

TTT WTF STD BBQ ???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 10 2007, 01:49 PM~6953204
> *TTT WTF STD BBQ ???
> *


call me later.. we need to talk..


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 03:10 PM~6953342
> *call me later.. we need to talk..
> *


is he cheating on you????? :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Jan 10 2007, 02:14 PM~6953374
> *is he cheating on you????? :angry:
> *


yes he is.
bitch


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Jan 10 2007, 03:14 PM~6953374
> *is he cheating on you????? :angry:
> *


THIS *** :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats your club member


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im bored.. enjoy
some pics before the destruction


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

what are you doing with the seat..................................................oops my bad!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 10 2007, 07:36 PM~6955861
> *what are you doing with the seat..................................................oops my bad!
> *


im doing some animal skin..
tex-mex style ostrich..

and kiss my ass.. i know my seat is in the middle of tx somewhere on the side of the road


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 06:20 PM~6954803
> *thats your club member
> *


FUKK IT. YOU WANT HIM?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 10 2007, 08:59 PM~6956558
> *FUKK IT.  YOU WANT HIM?
> *


ILL PASS...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 10:15 PM~6956733
> *ILL PASS...
> *


HA!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

progress


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

damn! in the start I called you crazy but now you is an artist or something seemed,damn

very different!!this being much more pretty that before, congratulations man!

everything of good for you 


peace!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Jan 10 2007, 10:20 PM~6957451
> *damn! in the start I called you crazy but now you  is an artist or something seemed,damn
> 
> very different!!this being much more pretty that before, congratulations man!
> ...


thanks homie..
its alot of work.. but hopefully it will be done


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 11:05 PM~6957301
> *progress
> 
> 
> ...


No more progress pics. People are watching. :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 11 2007, 06:44 PM~6964297
> *No more progress pics.  People are watching.  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


oh i know.. let them watch..
they only see it primered. after that.. they have to wait..


----------



## Sneak (Mar 21, 2006)

nice.. :thumbsup: 
can't wait till the paintjob is done! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2007, 11:03 PM~6966926
> *oh i know.. let them watch..
> they only see it primered. after that.. they have to wait..
> *


me either.. still hvent decieded which style to do


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2007, 11:03 PM~6966926
> *oh i know.. let them watch..
> they only see it primered. after that.. they have to wait..
> *


no i dont want to wait


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jan 12 2007, 02:03 PM~6971037
> *no i dont want to wait
> *


come by the house in a couple months.. u can see it then.. unless u cath me riding it around..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2007, 02:04 PM~6971046
> *come by the house in a couple months.. u can see it then.. unless u cath me riding it around..
> *


oh alright so this is it with the pictures you aint posting till when you show it at a show


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jan 12 2007, 02:07 PM~6971078
> *oh alright so this is it with the pictures you aint posting till when you show it at a show
> *


there will be a few more pics.. but once all the body work is done and its primerd.. no more


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

sic you gunna go ostrich huh?, good choice, you gunna do it yourself, scorpion western wear in South Houston did mine, ostrich gets expensive, and you got to get an exotic leather cleaner, cavender boot city for the cleaner,


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Jan 12 2007, 07:23 PM~6973161
> *sic you gunna go ostrich huh?, good choice, you gunna do it yourself, scorpion western wear in South Houston did mine, ostrich gets expensive, and you got to get an exotic leather cleaner, cavender boot city for the cleaner,
> *


No ostrich for darkass he wants chicken skin.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 12 2007, 06:06 PM~6973512
> *No ostrich for darkass he wants chicken skin.
> *


then he can make some fried chiken with kool aid


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Jan 12 2007, 06:23 PM~6973161
> *sic you gunna go ostrich huh?, good choice, you gunna do it yourself, scorpion western wear in South Houston did mine, ostrich gets expensive, and you got to get an exotic leather cleaner, cavender boot city for the cleaner,
> *


yea im doing black ostrich..
gettin it done for free... and its real..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2007, 10:25 PM~6974144
> *yea im doing black ostrich..
> gettin it done for free... and its real..
> *


ostrich like my boots


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 12 2007, 07:28 PM~6974166
> *ostrich like my boots
> 
> 
> ...


i got those


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 12 2007, 10:32 PM~6974199
> *i got those
> *


man I was just playin :nono:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 12 2007, 07:33 PM~6974208
> *man I was just playin :nono:
> *


so wat i got them


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 12 2007, 10:35 PM~6974223
> *so wat i got them
> *


j/p bro


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 12 2007, 07:49 PM~6974351
> *j/p bro
> *


watch ill take pics of them


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok so im making my front fender.. but i need help decieding which one..

#1









#2









#3


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im really feelin #2 its hella sic


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

1 or 2 i like both


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

1


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

#1 the second one looks too common on bikes


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

i like number one, it flows with the rest of the bike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

as u see #1 is already cut.. i always like he 1st design i draw up..
thanks guys..


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

1


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

#1


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. im a bout to go fiberglass it now.. its gunna take all night to dry in this weather anyways


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

for those who have wondered how to make fender with out a welder..
here ya go..
1/4 in wood and fiberglass




































i like making this way.. becuase u can cut some tight curves and crazy designs with wood...

duck tape the wood in place.. and fiberglass the other side... once that dries.. fiberglass the insides too.. extra surport..
i like to lay the fiberglass resin over the wood to get rid of the grains..

just sand it smooth and primer..


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i got a questions is this wood very flexible ? can it be curved ?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 18 2007, 02:32 AM~7019291
> *i got a questions is this wood very flexible ? can it be curved ?
> *


not this wood..i get the stiffest stuff i can find..
maybe a lil softer wood will curve..

what you got in mind


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2007, 05:22 AM~7020784
> *not this wood..i get the stiffest stuff i can find..
> maybe a lil softer wood will curve..
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: youll see !


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 18 2007, 03:54 PM~7023726
> *:biggrin: youll see !
> *


OK


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

where do you get the fiberglass cause i been havin trouble findin mine


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Jan 18 2007, 05:36 PM~7024494
> *where do you get the fiberglass cause i been havin trouble findin mine
> *


ANY PAINT AND BODY STORE.. AUTOMOTIVE STORES... HOME DEPOT..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

DONE..
SLAP SOME KANDY ON IT.. AND GOOD TO GO


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2007, 12:41 AM~7026693
> *DONE..
> SLAP SOME KANDY ON IT.. AND GOOD TO GO
> 
> ...


i want you to do mine like this :biggrin: its lighter than metal right?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Feb 1 2007, 09:07 PM~7153361
> *i want you to do mine like this  :biggrin:  its lighter than metal right?
> *


ehh a lil lighter.. once u add bondo and fiberglass it weighs almost the same.. my old one was pretty heavy


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

any new pics???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Feb 1 2007, 09:10 PM~7153391
> *any new pics???
> *


nope.. nothing has been done.. but im done posting pics..
theres spys out there...


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

what


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

why would you use wood and fiberglass won't that brake easier then using metal?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 1 2007, 09:19 PM~7153457
> *why would you use wood and fiberglass won't that brake easier then using metal?
> *


i used wood cuz it gives the fender the thick look...

metal is fine but different methods...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i see :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 1 2007, 09:42 PM~7153716
> *i see :biggrin:
> *


yea.. just something different..less bodywork also..


----------



## xxtremerolla11 (Jul 16, 2005)

UPDATESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nope.. havent touched it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

faced parts coming soon.. houston drawn.. houston made...


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

damn you re-doing everything?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Feb 4 2007, 08:00 PM~7174745
> *damn you re-doing everything?
> *


yes sir.. everything...

this month is gunna be painted.. has to be for me to meet my deadline..


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

WAY TO GO SIC ANY RESENT PICS DAMN U GETTIN DOWN WIT THE BRIZOWN


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

cool cant wait to see


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 4 2007, 08:02 PM~7174770
> *WAY TO GO SIC ANY RESENT PICS DAMN U GETTIN DOWN WIT THE BRIZOWN
> *


im not posting any new pics.. wen i do work on it.. ill pm a few peeps the pics


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 09:13 PM~7017560
> *for those who have wondered how to make fender with out a welder..
> here ya go..
> 1/4 in wood and fiberglass
> ...



WHICH ONE CAN U GET DOWN WITH A DESIGN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 4 2007, 08:03 PM~7174777
> *WHICH ONE CAN U GET DOWN WITH A DESIGN
> *


what u mean.. wood or metal??


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2007, 08:03 PM~7174776
> *im not posting any new pics.. wen i do work on it.. ill pm a few peeps the pics
> *


im i one of those peeps


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Feb 4 2007, 08:16 PM~7174906
> *im i one of those peeps
> *


yea i already told u ill keep ya updated


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2007, 10:45 PM~7175230
> *yea i already told u ill keep ya updated
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok.. and u too


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2007, 10:53 PM~7175338
> *ok.. and u too
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

what about me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol...
defently u


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

DONT TELL ME.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 5 2007, 09:39 AM~7178445
> *DONT TELL ME.
> *


ok..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 5 2007, 12:48 PM~7179906
> *ok..
> *


HELLO :angry: :angry: WHAT ABOUT ME :angry: :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

youll see it at my house


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2007, 08:45 PM~7175230
> *yea i already told u ill keep ya updated
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

a little something.. candied out bullet lights


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

do u cut ur masking tape or u have differnt sizes?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 12 2007, 07:13 PM~7243098
> *do u cut ur masking tape or u have differnt sizes?
> *


differet sizes.. these are 1/4 in and 1/8


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looking good :thumbsup: when are you going to spray it?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

hows the bike coming along


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 06:12 PM~7243084
> *a little something.. candied out bullet lights
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Feb 12 2007, 07:17 PM~7243134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok.. worked on it all day sat. :uh: and a lil bit today.. still sanding it.. :angry:


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

where u get those diff size masking tape i been to a couple auto stores and they didnt have none of those sizes


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2007, 09:03 PM~7174776
> *im not posting any new pics.. wen i do work on it.. ill pm a few peeps the pics
> *



lucky men :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imtgw1a_@Feb 12 2007, 07:54 PM~7243560
> *where u get those diff size masking tape i been to a couple auto stores and they didnt have none of those sizes
> *


autobody paint store..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2007, 09:03 PM~7174776
> *im not posting any new pics.. wen i do work on it.. ill pm a few peeps the pics
> *


am i included? :happysad:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Cant wait for a sneak peak...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yup yup


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2007, 11:35 PM~7255349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


realy nice :biggrin: !


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 12 2007, 09:27 PM~7243869
> *am i included? :happysad:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 14 2007, 06:21 PM~7262877
> *:dunno:
> *


yes asshole..



































happy


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2007, 06:37 PM~7263025
> *yes asshole..
> happy
> *


ahahaha....lol


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

any pics of the bike??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Feb 14 2007, 06:40 PM~7263066
> *any pics of the bike??
> *


nope.. im not posting the frame any more..


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

y not????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Feb 14 2007, 06:55 PM~7263765
> *y not????
> *


because your a stupid newbie.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cause i dont wanna.. youll see it when its completly done


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 14 2007, 09:17 PM~7263943
> *because your a stupid newbie.
> *



Posts: 6,006
*Joined: May 2006*
From: VALLEJO_CALIFORNIA




:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2007, 09:35 PM~7255349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2007, 01:35 AM~7255349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like how that shit turnz blue or is that just the flash makein it look that way


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its the flash..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2007, 07:37 PM~7263025
> *yes asshole..
> happy
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Easily the best 26" out there


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 1 2007, 05:49 PM~7384682
> *Easily the best 26" out there
> *


gotta try and make it a fact..
whats up with the molds.. pm me..


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nicezzzzzz :cheesy:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Dammit Sic, no sneak peaks... make 'em sweat.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

theres more to come.. trust me..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 1 2007, 06:49 PM~7384682
> *Easily the best 26" out there
> *


no doubt about it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 08:26 PM~7385562
> *theres more to come.. trust me..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 1 2007, 07:35 PM~7385646
> *:biggrin:
> *


any news..
we still down for sat morn?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 08:37 PM~7385664
> *any news..
> we still down for sat  morn?
> *


READY WHEN YOU ARE.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 1 2007, 07:45 PM~7385780
> *READY WHEN YOU ARE.
> *


alright.. ill call u friday night..


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 06:46 PM~7384654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will you ride this bike? :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 1 2007, 08:53 PM~7386608
> *will you ride this bike? :uh:
> *


always...ive always riden it


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 10:06 PM~7386762
> *always...ive always riden it
> *


the frame sgonna strong enough?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 1 2007, 10:01 PM~7387464
> *the frame sgonna strong enough?
> *


the same frame as the old one.. just redid it.. theres plenty of surport..

http://media.putfile.com/bikeridevid


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 08:46 PM~7384654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin pimp :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 2 2007, 02:55 AM~7389008
> *lookin pimp  :biggrin:
> *


talk about being heavy.. bitch is at least 40 - 50 lbs


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 05:46 PM~7384654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :0 :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 1 2007, 11:53 PM~7386608
> *will you ride this bike? :uh:
> *


 :0 till it breaks fool


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2007, 09:33 AM~7389762
> *talk about being heavy.. bitch is at least 40 - 50 lbs
> *


damn sic u crazy ass, but looking goo though :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732+Mar 2 2007, 11:11 AM~7390739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. yea i have lost brain cells


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 09:06 PM~7386762
> *always...ive always riden it
> *


seen him ridin it at the shows


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 show


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hummm


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

front end????!!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

real nice bro!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 18 2007, 11:08 PM~7504348
> *front end????!!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: 
Its his ninja star.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 18 2007, 11:08 PM~7504348
> *front end????!!!!
> *


NOPE!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2007, 11:05 PM~7504322
> *hummm
> 
> 
> ...


handlebars?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:nosad:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

pedals? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 19 2007, 06:38 PM~7505894
> *handlebars?
> *



Looks like handlebars to me. I like how he did the twists on that. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yall all are wrong.. haha

youll see it when its done


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Mar 19 2007, 06:09 AM~7505347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope. but thanks


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2007, 01:05 AM~7504322
> *hummm
> 
> 
> ...


looks like it could be a sissybar :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

it's probley gonna be one of them random pices bolted to the bike to make it look kool :yes:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

SPINNER?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is that part of the fork?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wait, is it the ash tray? :dunno:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

thats the belt buckle he was talkin about!


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

or a custom cane for the elderly


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

naw... yall see..

expect the unexpected..
im busting out with a paint job people wont beleive..

something ya wouldnt think i would do..
yall will see..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

candy red big bitch coming soon


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: CANDY PAINT FO SHO


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Paint it white


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 19 2007, 09:27 PM~7511311
> *Paint it white
> *


naw


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2007, 08:39 PM~7511425
> *naw
> *


THE BLACKER THE BERRY, THE SWEETER THE JUICE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2007, 09:45 PM~7511474
> *THE BLACKER THE BERRY, THE SWEETER THE JUICE
> *


maybe..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

SLAB SWANGING candy red :yes: :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 19 2007, 11:22 PM~7512081
> *SLAB SWANGING candy red :yes:  :yes:
> *


say no to slabs...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

frames one step closer to being done..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 20 2007, 07:38 PM~7517373
> *say no to slabs...
> *


Yea everyone knows darkness rolls a Donked out Cady.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 20 2007, 07:30 PM~7517832
> *Yea everyone knows darkness rolls a Donked out Cady.
> 
> 
> ...


no... i rolled a d'ed out buick


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 20 2007, 08:30 PM~7517832
> *Yea everyone knows darkness rolls a Donked out Cady.
> 
> 
> ...


HE KNOWS BETTER THAN THAT. :uh:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2007, 11:39 PM~7510782
> *naw... yall see..
> 
> expect the unexpected..
> ...


youre using spray cans?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 23 2007, 11:49 AM~7532595
> *youre using spray cans?
> *


I thought that was his plans for another bike he was building


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bikes put away.. looks like i wont make it to the houston show..


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2007, 09:48 PM~7699925
> *bikes put away.. looks like i wont make it to the houston show..
> *


whyyyyyyyyy.....................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 15 2007, 09:49 PM~7699929
> *whyyyyyyyyy.....................
> *


no time.. to busy..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2007, 08:21 AM~7701854
> *no time.. to busy..
> *


:tears: so sad :tears:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 20 2007, 07:33 PM~7517858
> *no... i rolled a d'ed out buick
> *


Dose it have a sic paint job


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 17 2007, 01:24 PM~7712735
> *Dose it have a sic paint job
> *


nope.. faded paint


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

update


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nothing..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GREAT


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

SUPER


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 22 2007, 05:02 PM~7749183
> *SUPER
> *


AWESOME


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 22 2007, 06:03 PM~7749188
> *AWESOME
> *


 :uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

their wont be any updates.. bikes not coming out..
so let it this topic die..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

it's never dead till it's buried :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

when is the bike coming out??? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

next year..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2007, 06:41 PM~7753449
> *next year..  I'm now officially a member of Next Year Bike Club, thanks for the club shirt TonyO :thumbsup:
> *



No problem brotha.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

welcome to the club sic


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2007, 08:41 AM~7753449
> *next year..
> *



Im looking into that club myself :tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

if your bike ain't done, your already in


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 23 2007, 10:03 AM~7754092
> *if your bike ain't done, your already in
> *


Cool. but i dont want one of those sic's club shirts, you know the one with that donkey and the cat with boots and that green guy :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Are you still going to the LRM houston show just not taking anything


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 23 2007, 10:57 PM~7760116
> *Are you still going to the LRM houston show just not taking anything
> *


ill be there.. just not taking anything


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 23 2007, 12:19 PM~7754603
> *Cool. but i dont want one of those sic's club shirts,  you know the one with that donkey and the cat with boots and that green guy :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 23 2007, 11:57 PM~7760116
> *Are you still going to the LRM houston show just not taking anything
> *


i think i might be able to make it out there again :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

It vwould be a great idea for an LIL picture most of everyone from texas


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 27 2007, 03:14 PM~7786758
> *It vwould be a great idea for an LIL picture most of everyone from texas
> *


we always talk about it, but then we always forget.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

dam can thos forks b longer


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

damn you do badass work  :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

hurry up and shut them fools down in houston :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper+Apr 30 2007, 03:08 PM~7804952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the plan


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 03:01 PM~7804909
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

imagine this.. 








on that..thats how im a paint the bike..same colors too


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good sic, I like what you did with the twisted bar on the forks. What do you have planned for those tabs though?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 06:23 PM~7806368
> *imagine this..
> 
> 
> ...


Remember last night what I was telling you about that car? This is how I thought it was going to turn out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 03:01 PM~7804909
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Mad props SIC


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 08:23 PM~7806368
> *imagine this..
> 
> 
> ...


dont talk about it.
be about it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

dubbbbbbble post


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five+Apr 30 2007, 06:39 PM~7806515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

god dam!! u crazy blk guy!!! thats going to be sick!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

two months left hno:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

lookin pimp :thumbsup:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 16 2007, 12:40 PM~7917072
> *two months left hno:
> *


 hno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@May 16 2007, 03:12 PM~7918076
> *hno:
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 16 2007, 12:40 PM~7917072
> *two months left hno:
> *


dont remind me


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

that reminds me I gotta ask off for work next month


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

MOCK UP..
NOW ITS TIME TO FINISH IT.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

cant wait to see it finished


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 21 2007, 07:36 PM~7951574
> *cant wait to see it finished
> *


x2 nice bike sic as allways


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all done.. now my bikes ready from chrome..


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

nice work on the handle bars man :thumbsup:


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

good luck on your bike bro


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Pretty damn impessive. i'm still trying to get over you smahing it like that, it was one of my favorite bikes!!! It was like watching Eva Mendez get a sex change.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

:roflmao: he will make it better I think.................I'm actualy shure :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jun 2 2007, 04:14 AM~8027571
> *Pretty damn impessive. i'm still trying to get over you smahing it like that, it was one of my favorite bikes!!! It was like watching Eva Mendez get a sex change.
> *


wow.. that does hurt... well it wont ever get smashed again. but it will be done soon and ready to hit the streets.. ill be crusin it ona daily..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

going to waterberger huh darks in that big bitch


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

When do you get the rims for it?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Jun 2 2007, 12:56 PM~8028842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


within the next 3 weeks.. i hope


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so heres the deal..i got the money for the rims in my hand.. should i send money off for rims.. or go ahead and get my chrome, so i can make it to the houston show..

or just say, fk houston and bust out when its done..

and use the spoke rims until i get the others..


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

id get the rims n bust out harder later


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2007, 11:32 PM~8031236
> *so heres the deal..i got the money for the rims in my hand.. should i send money off for rims.. or go ahead and get my chrome, so i can make it to the houston show..
> 
> or just say, fk houston and bust out when its done..
> ...


thats what i would :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

id bust it out when its all done


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3-all done
0-houston


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

hey somebodys gotta vote for houston that can be my vote


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im lost.. i want the rims.. i really dont care about houston.. but everybody wants to see me there..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You can always do the rims for next year. If you do everyting now, what are you going to do new for next year?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

you already know what i think


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2007, 12:28 AM~8031556
> *You can always do the rims for next year. If you do everyting now, what are you going to do new for next year?
> *


im tired of spokes.. everyone has em


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2007, 01:03 AM~8031622
> *im tired of spokes.. everyone has em
> *


YEAH....BUT WITH YOUR CRAZY BIKE IDEAS...YOU COULD BUY SPINNER RIMS AND IT'LL FIT YOUR WHOLE IMAGE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Think about it...................... 1 year ago they only had San Antonio show n houston, no dallas. This year no dallas, no san antonio, what are you going to do if next year theres no houston for the tour.???????????????

Think about everyone gets ready for this big ass event. Get your chrome show your bike at houston, save the money for your rims and you can spend that on your new project "EL SICKO". You probably still can get the wheels for your bike next year.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 3 2007, 07:31 AM~8032152
> *Think about it...................... 1 year ago they only had San Antonio show n houston, no dallas. This year no dallas, no san antonio, what are you going to do if next year theres no houston for the tour.???????????????
> 
> Think about everyone gets ready for this big ass event. Get your chrome show your bike at houston, save the money for your rims and you can spend that on your new project  "EL SICKO". You probably still can get the wheels for your bike next year.
> *


i dont do it for show.. its for the streets homie..
i must have rims this yr.. next yr im not doing shit to the bike..

there will always be a houston show..

i might just get the chrome.. but still doesnt mean im a show it..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2007, 09:36 AM~8032573
> *i dont do it for show.. its for the streets homie..
> i must have rims this yr.. next yr im not doing shit to the bike..
> 
> ...



Shut up you know the bike will be there


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 3 2007, 11:08 AM~8032825
> *Shut up you know the bike will be there
> *


maybe not.. im not into as i use to be.. ill still have something of mines there..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2007, 04:02 PM~8033915
> *maybe not.. im not into as i use to be.. ill still have something of mines there..
> *


You sure will.........." 2 D GRAVE"
Will show strong for ya......................................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

finnaly mock up done..pedals clear the ground, even got a spring this time...
u know whats next...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

CRAZY MOFO DAMN ITS LOOKIN GOOD DARKS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 14 2007, 09:08 PM~8107796
> *CRAZY MOFO DAMN ITS LOOKIN GOOD DARKS
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Im gonna go on the record with this one and say.......

THIS IS GONNA BE THE BADDEST 26'' ON THE PLANET!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 14 2007, 09:23 PM~8107925
> *Im gonna go on the record with this one and say.......
> 
> THIS IS GONNA BE THE sickest 26'' ON THE PLANET!
> *


lol thanks.. alot of time and money into this bitch.. im going all out.. no turning back..


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 09:50 PM~8108150
> *lol thanks.. alot of time and money into this bitch.. im going all out.. no turning back..
> *


I dont blame you, Im going to do the same in the near future.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 14 2007, 09:54 PM~8108178
> *I dont blame you, Im going to do the same in the near future.
> *


yea, this is the last time it will eva get re-done.. might ass well make one for the records..

good luck on your project


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

eh sick i know what will fix your problem for that crown. make a bracket like this


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

humm.. but i have a ranked neck.. and alot of weight.. im not takin any chances with the tank getting hit..

you think it will still work though?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

make it come out more straight and then try n make the art that comes down straight down so it wont be slanted ill try n draw it for you if you dont get what im saying


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

it will ift the bike up a little but it will make the spring straight


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 07:52 PM~8107672
> *finnaly mock up done..pedals clear the ground, even got a spring this time...
> u know whats next...
> 
> ...


coming along nicely i see. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 14 2007, 10:03 PM~8108260
> *make it come out more straight and then try n make the art that comes down straight down so it wont be slanted ill try n draw it for you if you dont get what im saying
> *


i gotcha.. im a keep that in mind.. might to to fabricate one tommorow..


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

that front fork is real BIG but it matches the 26" frame


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

looks good cant wait to see it done


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

clean as always sic


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imtgw1a_@Jun 15 2007, 12:15 PM~8110381
> *looks good cant wait to see it done
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 08:52 PM~8107672
> *finnaly mock up done..pedals clear the ground, even got a spring this time...
> u know whats next...
> 
> ...


A shower? :dunno:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

lol


----------



## LOW8RIDER (Nov 20, 2006)

damn THATS SiC ;D


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2007, 01:51 PM~8117294
> *A shower?  :dunno:
> *


hell yea... bondo dust aint no joke..


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

I aint never seen a fork that big.
As foir the crown, take the ring on your headset and turn it over.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

i dont like the new handle bars ... the old ones made the bike what it was ... i think the new ones change the whole "sic deville" look too much ..


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 08:52 PM~8107672
> *finnaly mock up done..pedals clear the ground, even got a spring this time...
> u know whats next...
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 10:52 PM~8107672
> *finnaly mock up done..pedals clear the ground, even got a spring this time...
> u know whats next...
> 
> ...


when you gonna kandy out that fire hydrant?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 16 2007, 06:55 PM~8118121
> *when you gonna kandy out that fire hydrant?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: 
No fucking with my fire hydrants.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville+Jun 16 2007, 05:11 PM~8117967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


new ones are comfortable.. old ones where to damn wide


> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jun 16 2007, 05:55 PM~8118121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jun 16 2007, 10:38 PM~8118790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what-a-****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 17 2007, 03:39 PM~8122199
> *snitch!
> what-a-****
> *


lol.. he wont actullay do it.. i doubt he gives a fk..
but hell come open the valve and flood my street


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2007, 04:07 PM~8122298
> *lol.. he wont actullay do it.. i doubt he gives a fk..
> but hell come open the valve and flood my street
> *


lol is he a fire fighter? or juss works for the city. my bros a firefighter =)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 17 2007, 04:29 PM~8122403
> *lol is he a fire fighter? or juss works for the city. my bros a firefighter =)
> *


city worker.. he mows the lawns


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

DROP'EM PUTTIN IN WORK..


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2007, 12:29 AM~8169903
> *DROP'EM PUTTIN IN WORK..
> 
> 
> ...


    :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2007, 02:29 AM~8169903
> *DROP'EM PUTTIN IN WORK..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2007, 03:29 AM~8169903
> *DROP'EM PUTTIN IN WORK..
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TELL SIC THERE 'S A BEE BEHIND HIM......................LOL :roflmao: :biggrin: HE'LL UNDERSTAND
.......MIRACLES......................
AND YES NO PANCHOS............... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fook chuuuu


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2007, 07:10 AM~8120438
> *cant.. i have a ranked neck.
> *


Dont turn it around, turn it upside down


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i cant... my neck is rank and it will hit the tank.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2007, 08:59 PM~8176157
> *fook chuuuu
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NO TE ENOJES.................DARK HOMIE..... :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

any progress :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

not really.. wont be at the show thats for sure..


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

it's better to finish the bike in class and arive in style than arriving with a half finished project


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 29 2007, 09:16 AM~8201439
> *it's better to finish the bike in class and arive in style than arriving with a half finished project
> *


exactly... it will be out when its completely done.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2007, 11:56 AM~8202530
> *exactly... it will be out when its completely done.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 29 2007, 07:51 PM~8205584
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 07:52 PM~8107672
> *finnaly mock up done..pedals clear the ground, even got a spring this time...
> u know whats next...
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! i love that "swoop" the front end has :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 25 2007, 06:06 PM~8174601
> *TELL SIC THERE 'S A BEE BEHIND HIM......................LOL :roflmao:  :biggrin: HE'LL UNDERSTAND
> .......MIRACLES......................
> AND YES NO PANCHOS............... :biggrin:
> ...


HAHAHA................................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I FORGOT TO TELL SIC ABOUT THE BEE............ :biggrin: FUC PANCHOS


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2007, 12:29 AM~8169903
> *DROP'EM PUTTIN IN WORK..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: KEEP THE CATS AWAY FROM THAT BIKE............... :yes: :yes: :yessad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

by the way.. bikes been painted... picking up my chrome tommorow..
see ya at the show...
















good luck..


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2007, 11:32 PM~8324197
> *by the way.. bikes been painted... picking up my chrome tommorow..
> see ya at the show...
> good luck..
> *



:0 Kinda thought you would be doin that...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jul 16 2007, 09:41 PM~8324284
> *:0 Kinda thought you would be doin that...
> *


lol..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2007, 11:32 PM~8324197
> *by the way.. bikes been painted... picking up my chrome tommorow..
> see ya at the show...
> good luck..
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 16 2007, 09:49 PM~8324326
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2007, 11:32 PM~8324197
> *by the way.. bikes been painted... picking up my chrome tommorow..
> see ya at the show...
> good luck..
> *


WTF? YOU SON OF A BISH!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2007, 11:32 PM~8324197
> *by the way.. bikes been painted... picking up my chrome tommorow..
> see ya at the show...
> good luck..
> *


all shit here we go! :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2007, 09:32 PM~8324197
> *by the way.. bikes been painted... picking up my chrome tommorow..
> see ya at the show...
> good luck..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 17 2007, 09:06 AM~8326671
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRREAAAADDDDYYYYY
THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.........................MY *****...


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2007, 09:32 PM~8324197
> *by the way.. bikes been painted... picking up my chrome tommorow..
> see ya at the show...
> good luck..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

any updates :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nope.. it will be done.. and i wil post pics.. 
im taking my sweet time


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 07:57 PM~8401124
> *nope.. it will be done.. and i wil post pics..
> im taking my sweet time
> *


thats how u do it rite


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yes sir!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

POST SOME PICS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 26 2007, 08:36 PM~8401560
> *POST SOME PICS
> *


tommorow.. ill post pics of how its looks right now..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:0 me first


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 09:19 PM~8402006
> *tommorow.. ill post pics of how its looks right now..
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

so its tomorrow wheres the pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jul 27 2007, 07:14 PM~8409698
> *so its tomorrow wheres the pics
> *


dammit, my bad.. im painting a truck, and i left my camera in it.. oops..


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

DAMMIT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i know.. . 
my badd...

i owe ya some tommorow for sure..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

bastard, i wanted to see it too


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

check back tommorow night.. and where were u at the show.. dont know how to speak puta..
plus i hae no clue who u are anyways!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i didnt know who you were either, all i know is you're some black guy with paint on his hands :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im the ******..
http://i11.tinypic.com/543jf42.jpg


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ok :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you look familiar, i think i saw you once when i was talking with ever :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 27 2007, 09:36 PM~8410683
> *ok  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you look familiar, i think i saw you once when i was talking with ever :0  :biggrin:
> *


yea. i walked by.. i said whats up to him...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2007, 09:21 PM~8410555
> *im the ******..
> http://i11.tinypic.com/543jf42.jpg
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

SO WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THE DAM PICS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill take them now.. shit


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT IT DEW MR SIC DEVILLE.........................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2007, 07:18 PM~8441052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CURVS DARK DUDE.................... :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2007, 10:18 PM~8441052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice. when you gonna start paint.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IS THIS YOU :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good question.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 31 2007, 11:24 PM~8441648
> *IS THIS YOU :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 31 2007, 07:30 PM~8441154
> *nice. when you gonna start paint.
> *


not sure.. hopefully soon


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

IT WOULD BE INSANE TO SEE THIS AS A TRIKE HONESTLY !!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 31 2007, 11:01 PM~8442970
> *IT WOULD BE INSANE TO SEE THIS AS A TRIKE HONESTLY !!
> *


thought about it.. but my reaend wont work.. i would have to completly redo it


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2007, 12:20 AM~8443141
> *thought about it.. but my reaend wont work.. i would have to completly redo it
> *


ya then you can get two lights for rear end :0 to bad


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 31 2007, 11:33 PM~8443283
> *ya then you can get two lights for rear end :0 to bad
> *


yea, that was the plan


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

so whats going on with this beast??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 31 2007, 08:24 PM~8441648
> *IS THIS YOU :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


damn............... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 1 2007, 10:18 AM~8446045
> *damn............... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
SORRY THATS TO DAM FUNNY................


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64 (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 31 2007, 07:26 PM~8441128
> *NICE CURVS DARK DUDE.................... :biggrin:
> *


ALL BLACK PEOPLE HAVE NICE CURVES...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2007, 10:09 AM~8445961
> *so whats going on with this beast??
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingOfTheStreets64_@Aug 10 2007, 09:24 AM~8520965
> *ALL BLACK PEOPLE HAVE NICE CURVES...LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

parts at the chromer


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2007, 01:11 PM~8522835
> *parts at the chromer
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

> parts at the chromer
> [/quote
> any pics when you get them back


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

plenty of pics.. no need to hide dem..


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2007, 06:05 PM~8524620
> *plenty of pics.. no need to hide dem..
> *


thats what i like to here


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2007, 06:05 PM~8524620
> *plenty of pics.. no need to hide dem..
> *


TELL THEM DARK THEM.................. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

$1250 for my chrome


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2007, 10:53 PM~8548095
> *$1250 for my chrome
> 
> *


how much stuff did you get chromed


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 13 2007, 10:55 PM~8548106
> *how much stuff did you get chromed
> *


forks,sissy bars,fender braces,handle bars..

all double sided show chrome :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

you aint using that other seat anymore? :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

so how much have you spent. are you going to have a display


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800+Aug 14 2007, 02:45 AM~8549145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i still got my turntable and old display.. might use that if i have too..
so far ive only spent about 400 bucks since i beat the bike with a hammer..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

80% done.. then its time for that kandy red..


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: NICE WORK HOMIE...


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2007, 12:06 PM~8577344
> *80% done.. then its time for that kandy red..
> 
> 
> ...


is that bluish stuff bondo or is it putty/glaze


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I like candy red


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB+Aug 17 2007, 03:46 PM~8578835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love it


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looking good sic


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Aug 17 2007, 05:28 PM~8579583
> *looking good sic
> *


x2


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

is it going to be a trike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nope, 2 wheels all day


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2007, 11:15 PM~8548254
> *forks,sissy bars,fender braces,handle bars..
> 
> all double sided show chrome  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 Nice bet that set you back a lot but good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2007, 12:44 AM~8581987
> *nope, 2 wheels all day
> *


X2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 18 2007, 12:10 PM~8583739
> *:0  :0 Nice bet that set you back a lot but good choice :thumbsup:
> *


yea, tell me about it :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

chrome already done..
but im to broke to pick it up..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 10:11 AM~8605515
> *chrome already done..
> but im to broke to pick it up..
> *


damm i need to git my parts to you so you can have some money to pick up your parts


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 21 2007, 10:30 AM~8605672
> *damm i need to git my parts to you so you can have some money to pick up your parts
> *


lol.. that always works too..
it works out for both of us..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i'm gonna see what my check looks like thursday and if it's any good i'll git them out to you  i would of sent them *earlyer but my checks havent been to good lately to mess with the bikes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 21 2007, 09:34 PM~8612466
> *i'm gonna see what my check looks like thursday and if it's any good i'll git them out to you   i would of sent them *earlyer but my checks havent been to good lately to mess with the bikes
> *


koo kooo.. take care of ur 1st priorities naw mean.. lol


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 09:52 PM~8612709
> *koo kooo.. take care of ur 1st priorities naw mean.. lol
> *


yep. thats my car


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 21 2007, 11:22 PM~8613365
> *yep. thats my car
> *


already.. im tryin to finish the bike, so i can do my car up later..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bike gets paint tommorow!!
hno:

primer that is... and maybe some silver base with flakes..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you won't do it :0


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2007, 03:06 PM~8629713
> *bike gets paint tommorow!!
> hno:
> 
> ...


will the people get pics? :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2007, 10:06 PM~8629713
> *bike gets paint tommorow!!
> hno:
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 24 2007, 12:58 AM~8630412
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Aug 23 2007, 11:47 PM~8630194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, but i lost my cam.. so camera fone pics for now i guess..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 23 2007, 11:47 PM~8630194
> *you won't do it :0
> *


X2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

haha, i just primered it.. 3 more coats to go.. still needs body work.. pit holes, etc...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2007, 08:20 AM~8631498
> *haha, i just primered it.. 3 more coats to go.. still needs body work.. pit holes, etc...
> *


pics?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new.. its only primer..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

who cares about pinholes, flake that shit out and post it up :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 24 2007, 04:41 PM~8634816
> *who cares about pinholes, flake that shit out and post it up :biggrin:
> *


thats what i alwasy do.. lol..
but i got a dent in the back fender..so i need to bondo that.. before i base it..

i had a cam, lost it..
now i gotta hear my dads bitchin


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2007, 05:54 PM~8635308
> *thats what i alwasy do.. lol..
> but i got a dent in the back fender..so i need to bondo that.. before i base it..
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

your suposed to take pictures first then loose the camera


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 25 2007, 09:29 AM~8638280
> *your suposed to take pictures first then loose the camera
> *


load um up and post them on lil



than lose it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 25 2007, 09:29 AM~8638280
> *your suposed to take pictures first then loose the camera
> *


lol i lost it before i took pics...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pic of my chrome.. in 3 mins!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

forks and handle bars


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

crap pics but chrome looks good


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2007, 01:49 PM~8638950
> *forks and handle bars
> 
> 
> ...


 cam phone?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. cam phone.. monday ill start paint on the frame, or ill start to build the front fender..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Today, 12:44 PM | | Post #699 






pic of my chrome.. in 3 mins!


sic713 Today, 12:49 PM 




it took 5!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

get a life.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2007, 11:49 AM~8638950
> *forks and handle bars
> 
> 
> ...


ALREADY.................CHIT LOOKS CLEAN............


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

NICE CHROME. CANT WAIT TILL I GET MINE.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea, now i gotta paint the bike.
yo talk with ya boy about that body shop job.. i wanna do it..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2007, 07:30 PM~8645780
> *yea, now i gotta paint the bike.
> yo talk with ya boy about that body shop job.. i wanna do it..
> *


OK I WILL TOMORROW


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 26 2007, 07:31 PM~8645789
> *OK I WILL TOMORROW
> *


dont forget slut..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2007, 07:33 PM~8645801
> *dont forget slut..
> *



I WONT PIMP


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gangsta.. this week, we will see some graphics being laid in the sick deville..

maybe so water drops.. a lil silver leaf here and there..
mayne!!
im gotta break em off..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2007, 07:37 PM~8645844
> *gangsta.. this weel, we will see some graphics being laid in the sick deville..
> 
> maybe so water drops.. a lil siler leaf here and there..
> ...



OK YOU ARE TALKING BLACK LANGUAGE??????????????? siler? weel?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wtf u talkin about?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2007, 07:51 PM~8645968
> *wtf u talkin about?
> *



hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha. nothin dogg. siler leafing fool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.. post edit!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

better pics..
nice shinny finish


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

dam homie now I know why that shit was so expensive


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 27 2007, 11:22 AM~8651046
> *dam homie now I know why that shit was so expensive
> *


yep


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

that bike is gonna be hard to do wheelies with


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

remember, the driver is pretty sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 27 2007, 11:41 AM~8651189
> *that bike is gonna be hard to do wheelies with
> *


i tried..
doesnt work.. too long


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2007, 11:48 AM~8651232
> *i tried..
> doesnt work.. too long
> *


your forks look all dangerous id be afraid to crash into your bike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

front fender 70% done..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2007, 08:31 PM~8655727
> *front fender 70% done..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2007, 04:08 AM~8650916
> *better pics..
> nice shinny finish
> 
> ...


sweet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

frames already base.... laying out the patterns.. tommorow it gets flake..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh gueyyyyyyyyy they chine like dimonssss


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

still sitting here taping up pattens.. ass fkin hurts from this damn stool


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

pics in the tape stage fokker


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 28 2007, 09:46 PM~8665890
> *pics in the tape stage fokker
> *


ill try to get sum with the camera phone tonight before i go to bed.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

heres one


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

last 2


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nice


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gunna flake it out, then pull off the tape..

thinkin a mixture of silver,gold, rad,and pink flake, white a lil bit of blue..

make this bitch twinkle all kinds of different colors.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

dumb questions:
how do you get all the tape off without scratching anything? do you put like tabs or something on them?
also, how long can you leave tape on? can the paint seep through the tape?


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2007, 10:32 PM~8666200
> *last 2
> 
> 
> ...


nice detail


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2007, 11:34 PM~8666616
> *gunna flake it out, then pull off the tape..
> 
> thinkin a mixture of silver,gold, rad,and pink flake, white a lil bit of blue..
> ...


HE SAID TWINKLE.........................HAHAHAHAA


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Aug 29 2007, 12:52 AM~8667017
> *
> dumb questions:
> how do you get all the tape off without scratching anything? do you put like tabs or something on them?
> ...


thats a good question 
 

btw tape patherns look thight


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Aug 29 2007, 12:52 AM~8667017
> *
> dumb questions:
> how do you get all the tape off without scratching anything? do you put like tabs or something on them?
> ...


just pell the tape off like normal.. i wont peel off the paint as long as it is prep right.

tape can be left one for a long time.. ive gone a before week with tape on it..paint doesnt seep throuht.. make sure its pressed down right and etc..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2007, 01:09 AM~8667989
> *just pell the tape off like normal.. i wont peel off the paint as long as it is prep right.
> 
> tape can be left one for a long time.. ive gone a before week with tape on it..paint doesnt seep throuht.. make sure its pressed down right and etc..
> *


thanks for that


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

SIC DE VILLE n 2 D GRAVE will be showin strong in VEGAS.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 29 2007, 03:45 PM~8672207
> *SIC DE VILLE n 2 D GRAVE will be showin strong in VEGAS.
> *


sic deville "screwed and chopped " version


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2007, 04:02 PM~8672339
> *sic deville "screwed and chopped " version
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2007, 04:02 PM~8672339
> *sic deville "screwed and chopped " version
> *



YUP. Say SIC we upgraded the rooms, since lil drop'em will not be going cause of school. See you this saturday hoe!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

5 colors of flake.
silver
blue
red
pink
gold
...
the fun has just began...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2007, 04:05 PM~8672358
> *5 colors of flake.
> silver
> blue
> ...



:worship:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2007, 04:05 PM~8672358
> *5 colors of flake.
> silver
> blue
> ...


its hurting my eyes

J/K :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:
hno:










yandy apple red..stil more to come..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2007, 05:08 PM~8672929
> *hno:
> hno:
> 
> ...



LOOKS VERY SIMILAR HOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yours in brandywine puta


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2007, 05:08 PM~8672929
> *hno:
> hno:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 hno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 29 2007, 08:14 PM~8673406
> *:0  :0  hno:
> *


 :0 :0 hno:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Dam that thing is gonna chine


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

a lil something.. mock up real quick..


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

REDRUM BITCHES! thats gonna be murder on the competition.



well, like there is any cometition anyway. yall know what im sayin.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2007, 04:12 PM~8680419
> *a lil something.. mock up real quick..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2007, 05:12 PM~8680419
> *a lil something.. mock up real quick..
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

god shit fuck


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 30 2007, 04:10 PM~8680830
> *god shit fuck
> *


dude, i swear.. u trip me out at times..
ur post fucking crack me up..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeaa boyyyyy
double headlight.. kandy coated..kustom kandy red billet grips also. ill get pics when they done..

sic wid it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

exxxxxtra gangsta!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2007, 11:12 PM~8683409
> *yeaa boyyyyy
> double headlight.. kandy coated..kustom kandy red billet grips also. ill get pics when they done..
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2007, 03:12 PM~8680419
> *a lil something.. mock up real quick..
> 
> 
> ...


this bike is gonna shine :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

damn the forks came out beautiully whit the candy red, I always like nicely painted headlights good job sic :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

look good dawg are u goin to change tha name of it too?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 31 2007, 07:27 AM~8685161
> *look good dawg are u goin to change tha name of it too?
> *


thanks everyone..

sic deville 3
"screwed n chopped"


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

THATS HELLA SICK!! BUT DAM YOU CRAZY :biggrin:


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

AWREADY!!! REST IN PEACE TO THAT BOY DJ SCREW!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2007, 05:59 PM~8681598
> *dude, i swear.. u trip me out at times..
> ur post fucking crack me up..
> *


 :cheesy: its just taht bad 
shit it has like 5 colors of fuken flake man rainbow fuken flake


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 31 2007, 04:51 PM~8688867
> *:cheesy: its just taht bad
> shit it has like 5 colors of fuken flake man rainbow fuken flake
> *


LOL YEA.. IT DOESNT LOOK RAINBOW THO.. I LIKE HOW IT LOOKS..I NEED TO ORDER MY 23 K LEAF AND SOMEOTHER THINGS SO I CAN FINISH IT OFF..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wats going to be up with rims for this bitch?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2007, 04:12 PM~8680419
> *a lil something.. mock up real quick..
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU LOVE THEM LONG ASS FORKS BUT THERE ARE LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Aug 31 2007, 05:43 PM~8689139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


need long forks to match a long frame.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2007, 07:35 PM~8689370
> *26 in faced rims.. might have spokes for now, untill i save up and buy them from toyshop
> need long forks to match a long frame.
> *


TRUE TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good bro can you post some better pics of the parts


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2007, 05:32 PM~8689101
> *LOL YEA.. IT DOESNT LOOK RAINBOW THO.. I LIKE HOW IT LOOKS..I NEED TO  ORDER MY 23 K LEAF AND SOMEOTHER THINGS SO I CAN FINISH IT OFF..
> *


no patterns?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Aug 31 2007, 06:42 PM~8689416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


already got one layer of flake patterns.. might do 3 more and a lil airbrushing here..
keeping it cool.. i dont think im a go all crazy like the last one..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2007, 07:28 PM~8689655
> *when i get a better cam.
> 
> already got one layer of flake patterns.. might do 3 more and a lil airbrushing here..
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

more pics? 


hey 
SIC, you gonna take it to the Magnificos show in november?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 31 2007, 09:34 PM~8689684
> *more pics?
> hey
> SIC, you gonna take it to the Magnificos show in november?
> *


it was there last year!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm asking about this year though, if it was gonna be done by then


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 31 2007, 07:37 PM~8689703
> *i'm asking about this year though, if it was gonna be done by then
> *



Yeah it will. If yall wanna be part of the official debut of the SIC DE VILLE 3 "SCREWED n CHOPPED" then yall better be in VEGAS. Its going down HOUSTON to VEGAS.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i hope i can make it to houston in november


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 31 2007, 07:44 PM~8689741
> *i hope i can make it to houston in november
> *


U will just holla


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i'll let you know what's up. only bad thing is that i'm finishing up my training next week and i'm not guaranteed to have weekends off anymore, but we'll see


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Aug 31 2007, 07:34 PM~8689684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2007, 08:19 PM~8689867
> *hell yea, its gunna be doe before that.. ill ride that bitch to the arena..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Thats far aint it? it's gonna be hot thoe. and nice color choice whats the seat gonna be?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2007, 10:19 PM~8689867
> *hell yea, its gunna be doe before that.. ill ride that bitch to the arena..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


down 288 to 610 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Aug 31 2007, 11:18 PM~8690686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw 45 n to 610 west


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2007, 05:08 PM~8672929
> *hno:
> hno:
> 
> ...


I think this bike is gonna really turnheads.............lookin good sic.....keep it up....cant wait to see the bike when its done!!...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

SIC n his new toy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 1 2007, 01:35 PM~8692467
> *SIC n his new toy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yes sir.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

another god shit damn


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 1 2007, 02:35 PM~8692467
> *SIC n his new toy:
> 
> 
> ...


I'll buy it from u :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 1 2007, 01:31 PM~8692677
> *I'll buy it from u :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHA WITH WHAT UR GOOD LOOKS ................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 1 2007, 09:09 PM~8694515
> *HAHAHAHAHA WITH WHAT UR GOOD LOOKS ................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....Ill pay that fucker, but for him not to show up. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 1 2007, 09:10 PM~8694524
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....Ill pay that fucker, but for him not to show up. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


FORREALS HE STILL OWES ME TWO DALLORS FROM 3YEARS AGO..........HAHHAHA


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 1 2007, 09:16 PM~8694558
> *FORREALS HE STILL OWES ME TWO DALLORS FROM 3YEARS AGO..........HAHHAHA
> *



He also left a tab in the dirty burg at the DOLLAR GENERAL


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 1 2007, 11:16 PM~8694558
> *FORREALS HE STILL OWES ME TWO DALLORS FROM 3YEARS AGO..........HAHHAHA
> *


two dallors? i paid u with chicken :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 2 2007, 06:37 AM~8695503
> *two dallors? i paid u with chicken :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IT WAS SOMETHING LIKE THAT.....................HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 1 2007, 09:25 PM~8694607
> *He also left a tab in the dirty burg at the DOLLAR GENERAL
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA FOR SOME BATTERYS FOR DISPLAY............... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bout to go work on this bitch today..50% done..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 2 2007, 10:18 AM~8695713
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA FOR SOME BATTERYS FOR DISPLAY............... :biggrin:
> *


Hey i ran out of AAA batterys :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 3 2007, 12:41 PM~8702968
> *Hey i ran out of AAA batterys :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU NEED BIGGER BATTERYS LIKE DOUBLE A'S
HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3 coats of clear.. nice and wet..
paints done for now till after vegas...

now i need rims..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

may I compliment your bike or will you just call me names.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2007, 03:44 PM~8713833
> *3 coats of clear.. nice and wet..
> paints done for now till after vegas...
> 
> ...


like the mirror look of the clear did you just spray it !


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Sep 4 2007, 02:45 PM~8713842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sparayed it earlier this morning.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2007, 07:19 PM~8714883
> *yes u may..
> i call names to ones who hate.
> sparayed it earlier this morning.
> *


That fool is a club hopper.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2007, 06:19 PM~8714889
> *That fool is a club hopper.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2007, 05:19 PM~8714889
> *That fool is a club hopper.
> *


??club hopper?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2007, 07:26 PM~8714926
> *??club hopper?
> *


he was Artistics but repped another club at a show.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2007, 05:28 PM~8714940
> *he was Artistics but repped another club at a show.
> *


who? zigs


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2007, 07:30 PM~8714954
> *who? zigs
> *


no wiz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh ok.. fk it, i take back what i said then.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2007, 07:30 PM~8714965
> *oh ok.. fk it, i take back what i said then.
> *


  I new you would understand. Thats why I did not fire back.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2007, 06:28 PM~8714940
> *he was Artistics but repped another club at a show.
> *


damn that is wrong


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2007, 05:31 PM~8714970
> *  I new you would understand. Thats why I did not fire back.
> *


my bad.. didnt even know that..
i would talk shit too.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2007, 05:33 PM~8714986
> *my bad.. didnt even know that..
> i would talk shit too.
> *


:wave:
nothin takin


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2007, 04:44 PM~8713833
> *3 coats of clear.. nice and wet..
> paints done for now till after vegas...
> 
> ...


it's lookin good


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

DAMN SICK YOUR BIKE IS LOOKING BADASSS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks
patterns..
sorry, but this is the last pic anyone is going to see of the bike..

thats all folks..


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

> *thanks
> patterns..
> sorry, but this is the last pic anyone is going to see of the bike..
> 
> thats all folks..*


 boooooooooooo u suck


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ur girls left tit.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2007, 07:03 PM~8724933
> *ur girls left tit.
> *



:0


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 07:16 PM~8725039
> *:0
> *


X2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dude.. dont even start with that shit in my topic..
ill have u banned.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2007, 07:23 PM~8725104
> *dude.. dont even start with that shit in my topic..
> ill have u banned.
> *


HEY WATS POK ????????????????????? :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 5 2007, 07:25 PM~8725122
> *HEY WATS POK ????????????????????? :uh:  :uh:
> *


penguins only krew.
they makin fun of rollerz


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2007, 07:00 PM~8724903
> *thanks
> patterns..
> sorry, but this is the last pic anyone is going to see of the bike..
> ...


  when is its first show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

vegas.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

looks good


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

lookin basass man :thumbsup: when do you think you will have it done?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT for regal king.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU+Sep 6 2007, 10:28 AM~8729600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why?


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Sic, this gonna qualify for anything... Or just to show in Vegas?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 02:31 PM~8730213
> *i just got done laying the patterns.. about 5 mins ago.. im a clear it again tonight..
> my 12 k silver leaf will be in tuesday. ill start to stripe it then.... so maybe next weekend it will be done..
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Sep 6 2007, 11:44 AM~8730350
> *Hey Sic, this gonna qualify for anything... Or just to show in Vegas?
> *


i doubt it.. i dont even know if i will get judge..
im not sure how vegas works..

if they do judge me.. then cool.. :thumbsup:
but if i only get to show exhibition because i didnt qualify at any of the other tour stops, then fk it..

i just dont wanna hear bitchin about me losing.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 11:31 AM~8730213
> *why?
> *


Because regal king said hes never seen your bike even though hes posted in all your topics before.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2007, 12:19 PM~8730696
> *Because regal king said hes never seen your bike even though hes posted in all your topics before.
> *


lol.. that idiot..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT IT DEW SIC DEVILLE.................................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 6 2007, 04:59 PM~8733005
> *WAT IT DEW SIC DEVILLE.................................
> *


chillin.. taping up the front fender as i type.. going to try to flake it in a few mins


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 12:11 PM~8730605
> *i doubt it.. i dont even know if i will get judge..
> im not sure how vegas works..
> 
> ...


you can show and win in vegas . you just cant win sweepstakes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 6 2007, 05:34 PM~8733233
> *you can show and win in vegas . you just cant win sweepstakes
> *


cool.. 26 in dont count for sweepstakes anyways.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne.. layed the clear earlier.. so far a total of 8 coats.. bitch is soooo wet..


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 08:34 PM~8734808
> *mayne..  bitch is soooo wet..
> *


i say that alot


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 6 2007, 08:39 PM~8734866
> *i say that alot
> *


the wetter.. the better..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that shit is gonna crack fool :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 6 2007, 08:46 PM~8734962
> *that shit is gonna crack fool :uh:
> *


it wont.. i did the same shit last time..i wet sanded off about 3 coats so far..
trust me on this one..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

post pics, fuck waiting for vegas!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all i got is a cam fone.. they come out looking like shit anyways..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 08:42 PM~8734913
> *the wetter.. the better..
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: STOP IT YOUR SCARRING ME............... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 8 2007, 04:25 PM~8747177
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  STOP IT YOUR SCARRING ME............... :biggrin:
> *


ok :ugh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2007, 04:55 PM~8747267
> *ok :ugh:
> *


THX BUDDY................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2007, 07:42 PM~8725298
> *penguins only krew.
> they makin fun of rollerz
> *


ALREADY JUST WANDERING............................. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2007, 07:00 PM~8724903
> *thanks
> patterns..
> sorry, but this is the last pic anyone is going to see of the bike..
> ...


WILL IT BE AT OUR SHOW.......... :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 9 2007, 06:49 PM~8753357
> *WILL IT BE AT OUR SHOW.......... :cheesy:
> *


posiblity,but i doubt it.. debut is vegas...
or the streets of the southeast..


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> i just got done laying the patterns.. about 5 mins ago.. im a clear it again tonight..
> my 12 k silver leaf will be in tuesday. ill start to stripe it then.... so maybe next weekend it will be done..
> 
> nice


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 9 2007, 10:00 PM~8754938
> *posiblity,but i doubt it.. debut is vegas...
> or the streets of the southeast..
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:
12 k white gold leaf comes in today..

bikes already taped up and ready..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2007, 08:40 AM~8765272
> *hno:
> 12 k white gold leaf comes in today..
> 
> ...


white gold  
that shit probly more expensive than normal gold?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2007, 09:40 AM~8765272
> *hno:
> 12 k white gold leaf comes in today..
> 
> ...


oh shit does that shit cost alot ???


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I know it's more expensive that normal gold and after white gold you get platinum but that shit is fuckin expensive :around:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Sep 11 2007, 01:04 PM~8767071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the leafing.. naw.. its 37 shipped to my door..
thats one book..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT UP MONSTER.....................I MEAN SIC..........


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

realy? I thought white gold would ev been more expensive anyway post some pics when you got progress


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T

Bump for a homie


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

JUST LEAFED IT
PICS TONIGHT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 01:35 PM~8775641
> *JUST LEAFED IT
> PICS TONIGHT
> *


already.................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

nasty


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 07:25 PM~8777693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 12 2007, 06:27 PM~8777704
> *nasty
> *


already.. thats how leaf is surpose to be done.

told you i was coming hard...


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

DAM FOO U GOT DOWN ON THAT FRAME 
NICE.... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

looking good dawg


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea, almost done..
needs more striping..

and then more clear.. next week paint will be done.. then ill start to mock it up in my room.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 10:18 PM~8779456
> *yea, almost done..
> needs more striping..
> 
> ...


POST THE COMPLETE FRAME


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 12 2007, 10:31 PM~8779563
> *POST THE COMPLETE FRAME
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 12 2007, 10:31 PM~8779563
> *POST THE COMPLETE FRAME
> *


hold up.. give me 5 mins


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats it for now..
enjoy haters...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 10:59 PM~8779754
> *thats it for now..
> enjoy haters...
> 
> ...


thats clean


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looks good bro


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I thought it was supposed to be all kinds of colors? Not just one?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2007, 11:12 PM~8779833
> *I thought it was supposed to be all kinds of colors? Not just one?
> *


change of plans..
just candy red, brandy wine, and black.. with a touch of purple..


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

nice the only haters you'll get are people with bad taste cos that is sweet. can you please tell me that type of scrolling brush you use


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 01:59 AM~8779754
> *thats it for now..
> enjoy haters...
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Sep 13 2007, 02:05 AM~8780244
> *nice the only haters you'll get are people with bad taste cos that is sweet. can you please tell me that type of scrolling brush you use
> *


i got a number 1 kafla..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nice color scheme even though your camera sucks and washes out all the colors :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 13 2007, 08:49 AM~8781502
> *nice color scheme even though your camera sucks and washes out all the colors  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


tell me about it.. ill get some better pics..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 06:25 PM~8777693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SIC!!!.....you really hooked that paint job up!....you really gonna be turnin heads next year!......i like it mayne!....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 13 2007, 03:20 PM~8784492
> *DAMN SIC!!!.....you really hooked that paint job up!....you really gonna be turnin heads next year!......i like it mayne!....
> *


thanks.. all i need to do ow is clear it.. its already ready for some neck breakin..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I like the paint it's sic :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

its lookin good


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 06:25 PM~8777693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TIME TO CHINE................BAD ASS.........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks peeps


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good work mike :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

sic fucking job like i thaught


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice bro


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeaaahh!!


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 08:18 AM~8781325
> *i got a number 1 kafla..
> *


thanks looks good makes me wana practise


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn  god shit damn 
havent seen this shit 
keep that shit up fo


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 15 2007, 12:41 PM~8796812
> *damn  god shit damn
> havent seen this shit
> keep that shit up fo
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just wait till justdeez posts up the clear pics.. coming some time today..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 17 2007, 09:35 AM~8807802
> *just wait till justdeez posts up the clear pics.. coming some time today..
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 17 2007, 10:35 AM~8807802
> *just wait till justdeez posts up the clear pics.. coming some time today..
> *


was trying to do it last night, but for some reason, my comp. wouldnt read my card.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 17 2007, 09:46 AM~8807856
> *was trying to do it last night, but for some reason, my comp. wouldnt read my card.
> *


don't feel bad i have that same deal with my comp :uh: i hate it :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 17 2007, 10:47 AM~8807865
> *don't feel bad i have that same deal with my comp :uh:  i hate it  :angry:
> *


never happened to me before. my shit is brand new. :angry:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2007, 11:27 PM~8666166
> *heres one
> 
> 
> ...



i did a firewall similar to that, but i did it the opposit of how u did it.... i figured it'll be alot more even and u wouldnt feel or see the tape lines (i sprayed the flakes first and cleared it, then wetsanded it and then came back and taped the patterns and layed the basecoat on top then cleared it)


























your bike is looking really really good though..... im suprised you would even tear it up and re-do an already sickkkkk frame... i woulda just started from scratch with a new frame and kept the other one on my wall or something....lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Sep 17 2007, 08:46 AM~8807856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i seen that before.. i spayed base.
then tape, then flake. remove tape kandy and then clear..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

comin for that ass...
yep yep


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 17 2007, 07:30 PM~8811444
> *comin for that ass...
> yep yep
> 
> ...


GET R DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> comin for that ass...
> yep yep
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 17 2007, 06:30 PM~8811444
> *comin for that ass...
> yep yep
> 
> ...


damn it that look nice what kind of wheels???


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

who wants to see the better ones? gimme a few minutes. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 17 2007, 07:23 PM~8811767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

CHECK OUT HOW BIG THOSE FORKS ARE COMPARED TO THAT RULER!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HERE YOU CAN SEE WHAT IT WILL LOOK LIKE AFTER THE CLEAR


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks my nig...come down now and take pics of it half way put together..lol..


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

very nice


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 17 2007, 08:36 PM~8811855
> *thanks my nig...come down now and take pics of it half way put together..lol..
> *


FUKK YOU. I DIDNT GET HOME TILL PAST 9 LAST NIGHT. HAD TO PUT ALL MY SHIT AWAY, EAT SOMETHIN, AND GO TO BED IN LIKE 2 HOURS. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 17 2007, 06:44 PM~8811936
> *FUKK YOU.  I DIDNT GET HOME TILL PAST 9 LAST NIGHT.  HAD TO PUT ALL MY SHIT AWAY, EAT SOMETHIN, AND GO TO BED IN LIKE 2 HOURS. :angry:
> *


u da one who stayed and talked about hoes n shit.. lol


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

MAN WUZ UP SIC ?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 17 2007, 08:48 PM~8811974
> *u da one who stayed and talked about hoes n shit.. lol
> *


HA!!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 17 2007, 07:04 PM~8812157
> *HA!!
> *


NICE PICS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 17 2007, 06:50 PM~8812005
> *MAN WUZ UP SIC ?
> *


not a damn thing.. sittin at da crib, fkin with hoes.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 17 2007, 08:22 PM~8812360
> *not a damn thing.. sittin at da crib, fkin with hoes.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 17 2007, 07:22 PM~8812360
> *not a damn thing.. sittin at da crib, fkin with hoes.
> *


PICS


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice Bike Bro


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 17 2007, 06:27 PM~8811788
> *HERE YOU CAN SEE WHAT IT WILL LOOK LIKE AFTER THE CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN' SIC'


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

you know how i do.!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 17 2007, 08:28 PM~8812424
> *PICS
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ugh!


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

I've gotta say, I like the red better than I did the yellow.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Sep 18 2007, 09:20 AM~8815919
> *I've gotta say, I like the red better than I did the yellow.
> *


mee too! the yellow i like just cause it was diffrent.. not to many yellow bikes out there ya know, but kandy red turns heads..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 17 2007, 06:23 PM~8811767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was expecting more colors in the paint. But it still looks good. I really like the gold leaf on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 18 2007, 10:02 AM~8816236
> *I was expecting more colors in the paint. But it still looks good. I really like the gold leaf on it.  :thumbsup:
> *


yea i switched it up a lil..
:twak: white gold.. get it right ass clown.. lol


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

bikes looking good sic.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2007, 10:21 AM~8816341
> *yea i switched it up a lil..
> :twak: white gold.. get it right ass clown.. lol
> *


I forgot where but you said somewhere you were going to a few different colors in it this time. Oh well. Whats going on with the rims? Are those black spokes?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 17 2007, 09:39 PM~8813635
> *:uh:  :0
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 18 2007, 12:04 PM~8817116
> *I forgot where but you said somewhere you were going to a few different colors in it this time. Oh well. Whats going on with the rims? Are those black spokes?
> *


oh, i was just bullshittin.. i know what your talking about..
the rims will be kandy red with blk spokes.. simple but clean.
rims also have patterns.. with stripes..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2007, 12:10 PM~8817148
> *oh, i was just bullshittin.. i know what your talking about..
> the rims will be kandy red with blk spokes.. simple but clean.
> rims also have patterns.. with stripes..
> *


no pics of those huh?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:worship: you did it this time that makes me wanna re paint my candy red on my trike and put more flake in it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Sep 18 2007, 12:13 PM~8817168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets do it.. ill hook up the price.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2007, 02:26 PM~8818122
> *its the same ones i posted in the beginning of the topic..ill post a pic of the rims when i get them back..
> 
> lets do it.. ill hook up the price.*


HOOK ME UP


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

estas cabron pinchi ***** guey


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i predict a 26 inch bike winning some sweepstakes at next LRM Houston show, remember i said it first


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 18 2007, 07:00 PM~8818874
> *i predict a 26 inch bike winning some sweepstakes at next LRM Houston show, remember i said it first
> *


second :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 18 2007, 02:32 PM~8818172
> *HOOK ME UP
> *


what you need?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2007, 04:48 PM~8819127
> *what you need?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL........I'LL PM YOU WHEN IM READY, I GOT AHEAD OF MYSELF


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2007, 12:10 PM~8817148
> *oh, i was just bullshittin.. i know what your talking about..
> the rims will be kandy red with blk spokes.. simple but clean.
> rims also have patterns.. with stripes..
> *


  i wanted to see that board you did, on your bike with all those candies and patterns


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 18 2007, 05:06 PM~8819241
> * i wanted to see that board you did, on your bike with all those candies and patterns
> *


me too.. but sic deville isnt dat colorful..
maybe on another project i will.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i started putting it together, but wasnt happy, so i re cleared it.. once more time..now im happy.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2007, 06:58 PM~8819590
> *i started putting it together, but wasnt happy, so i re cleared it.. once more time..now im happy.
> 
> 
> ...


nice damn it is long bike :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

very long and heavy..









but also very


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 18 2007, 06:31 PM~8819876
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 18 2007, 08:32 PM~8819894
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2007, 07:04 PM~8819641
> *very long and heavy..
> 
> 
> ...


i bet it is :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 18 2007, 06:38 PM~8819953
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 18 2007, 09:05 PM~8820158
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i guess whores.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I need some more flake theirs just a little red flake in their.
but it'll be a a while befor i *decide what to do i got my car to finish first


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2007, 07:58 PM~8819590
> *i started putting it together, but wasnt happy, so i re cleared it.. once more time..now im happy.
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is looking clean man. cant wait to see the final outcome.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 19 2007, 12:52 PM~8824257
> *that bitch is looking clean man. cant wait to see the final outcome.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 19 2007, 10:05 AM~8823990
> *I need some more flake theirs just a little red flake in their.
> but it'll be a a while befor i *decide what to do i got my car to finish first
> 
> ...


yea, you can see it a lil bit..
lmk


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2007, 08:58 PM~8819590
> *i started putting it together, but wasnt happy, so i re cleared it.. once more time..now im happy.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2007, 08:58 PM~8819590
> *i started putting it together, but wasnt happy, so i re cleared it.. once more time..now im happy.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 niceeeeeee!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lil piece pf da fender.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

10 coats of clear... minus a few dues to wetsanding.









not even buffed yet...pretty good reflection..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

nice


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2007, 05:24 PM~8827321
> *10 coats of clear... minus a few dues to wetsanding.
> 
> 
> ...


DAM SIC THAT MOFO IS BAD ........... SIC AS CHIT HOLMES !!!!!









................NOW ITS TIME TO CHINE.......................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 19 2007, 06:38 PM~8827430
> *DAM SIC THAT MOFO IS BAD ........... SIC AS CHIT HOLMES !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


bling bling :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2007, 05:24 PM~8827321
> *10 coats of clear... minus a few dues to wetsanding.
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT DISTURB IN THE BACK GROUND......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sure is his


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2007, 05:50 PM~8827544
> *sure is his
> *


WAT UP MAYNE U READY FOR MY HOMIES LIL MINI TRUCK............  
AND A BIKE FRAME FOR NOW TILL I MOVE THAN MY CAR..............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 19 2007, 06:52 PM~8827563
> *WAT UP MAYNE U READY FOR MY HOMIES LIL MINI TRUCK............
> AND A BIKE FRAME FOR NOW TILL I MOVE THAN MY CAR..............
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 19 2007, 05:52 PM~8827563
> *WAT UP MAYNE U READY FOR MY HOMIES LIL MINI TRUCK............
> AND A BIKE FRAME FOR NOW TILL I MOVE THAN MY CAR..............
> *


im ready foo, lets do it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2007, 12:03 PM~8824321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey, that's not funny :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 20 2007, 07:04 PM~8835697
> *hey, that's not funny :angry:
> *


yes it is


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2007, 06:00 PM~8827631
> *im ready foo, lets do it
> *


ALREADY ILL HIT U LATER ABOUT THE TRIP................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 20 2007, 06:53 PM~8836288
> *ALREADY ILL HIT U LATER ABOUT THE TRIP................
> *


do that!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2007, 05:24 PM~8827321
> *10 coats of clear... minus a few dues to wetsanding.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin real good ...nice color.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 20 2007, 08:27 PM~8837004
> *lookin real good ...nice color.
> *


piru


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2007, 10:09 PM~8837669
> *piru
> *


TU-RU-RU ................................... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2007, 06:24 PM~8827321
> *10 coats of clear... minus a few dues to wetsanding.
> 
> 
> ...



WET :0

The bike is too! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 21 2007, 06:21 AM~8839032
> *WET :0
> 
> The bike is too! :biggrin:
> *


COCHINO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

looking clean sic. :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Sep 21 2007, 07:21 AM~8839032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 21 2007, 07:28 AM~8839312
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 21 2007, 08:41 AM~8839940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEW AVI..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

......................THIS SHOULD BE UR NEW AVI...............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got some new pics..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

more...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

last set.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2007, 08:37 PM~8843462
> *got some new pics..
> 
> 
> ...


niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

TAHT SHIT IS GONNA BE A BITCH RIDE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAYMNNNNNN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i t should ride smooth like da last one....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Vegas quality ride right thur 1st place 26" category :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 21 2007, 09:00 PM~8843571
> *Vegas quality ride right thur  1st place 26" category :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

looks like a dark paint job...... or is it the pics?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2007, 06:02 PM~8843584
> *looks like a dark paint job...... or is it the pics?
> *


it is a dark pic.. my fav colors are blk n red..
but the kandy isnt kandy apple.. its in between apple and brandywine..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2007, 06:03 PM~8843592
> *it is a dark pic.. my fav colors are blk n red..
> but the kandy isnt kandy apple.. its in between apple and brandywine..
> *


THATS A BAD MOTHER FUCKER ..................


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

kool looks good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

dam thats clean


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 21 2007, 06:00 PM~8843571
> *Vegas quality ride right thur  1st place 26" category :thumbsup:
> *


ohh yeaaaaah!
next year :uh:
damn drop em'


> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 21 2007, 06:41 PM~8843781
> *dam thats clean
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2007, 06:45 PM~8843794
> *ohh yeaaaaah!
> next year :uh:
> damn drop em'
> ...


 :uh: HE ALREADY SAID HE'S GOING....THATS WHERE HE GETTING HIS SHOES :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 21 2007, 07:08 PM~8843902
> *:uh: HE ALREADY SAID HE'S GOING....THATS WHERE HE GETTING HIS SHOES :biggrin:
> *


i need to call his ass then..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2007, 07:19 PM~8843969
> *i need to call his ass then..
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

that fagget.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

one word damnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :worsthip: see it in vegas


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

how much shipped? hahaha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha. 200 shipped


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2007, 08:31 PM~8844378
> *ha. 200 shipped
> *


DO YOU TAKE FOODSTAMPS!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 21 2007, 08:32 PM~8844382
> *DO YOU TAKE FOODSTAMPS!!!!!
> *


naw, 200 kool-aid packages. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2007, 08:39 PM~8844421
> *naw, 200 kool-aid packages. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
YOUR A FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2007, 10:39 PM~8844421
> *naw, 200 kool-aid packages. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that's what i'm talkn bout :biggrin:


----------



## frishizle (Aug 27, 2007)

h8rz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

outside sun pics..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whens it going to be done?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

not sure..
maybe 3 weeks.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 22 2007, 05:06 PM~8848146
> *not sure..
> maybe 3 weeks.
> *


2 weeks till vegas


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 22 2007, 02:06 PM~8848146
> *not sure..
> maybe 3 weeks.
> *


VEGAS :0


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Not too damn bad at all!! We will talk in Vegas.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin+Sep 22 2007, 02:07 PM~8848152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alrighty..
still gunna get them rims.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn looks real fucking good


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

DAMN Sic! That bitch came out GOOD!!!!! :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 22 2007, 02:34 PM~8848274
> *bike wont be there tho
> nope
> my body, but no bike.. since we not driving anymore..
> ...


CARGO AREA :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Are you guys flying to vegas?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no clue, ask dropem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2007, 09:31 PM~8844378
> *ha. 200 shipped
> *


what if i go pick it up?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 22 2007, 02:52 PM~8848111
> *outside sun pics..
> 
> 
> ...


*WOW!!!!! it's bery chiny*


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 22 2007, 04:52 PM~8848111
> *outside sun pics..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Sep 22 2007, 05:10 PM~8848860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm just playing man, i like that paint job a lot


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks lil guy.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you gonna take it to Magnificos?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 24 2007, 02:47 PM~8860581
> *you gonna take it to Magnificos?
> *


yea.. i just took my wheels to the bike shop today, should have em back friday.. i might make it to screw fest if i get them in time..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2007, 04:01 PM~8861043
> *yea.. i just took my wheels to the bike shop today, should have em back friday.. i might make it to screw fest if i get them in time..
> *



YOU BETTER GET THEM HOES BACK, WE SHOWING STRONG FOR SCREW


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

he gots to order my nipples.. didnt have enough of the engraved ones..
so we'll see.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2007, 04:32 PM~8861228
> *he gots to order my nipples.. didnt have enough of the engraved ones..
> so we'll see.
> *


NIPPLES.HOLLY SHIT BATMAN........................... I HOPE THOSE HOES DONT SQUIRT WHEN YOU RIDE IT :biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 24 2007, 04:36 PM~8861252
> *NIPPLES.HOLLY SHIT BATMAN........................... I HOPE THOSE HOES DONT SQUIRT WHEN YOU RIDE IT  :biggrin:
> *


ha, crazy..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 28 2007, 01:17 PM~8889667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


crazy :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 28 2007, 12:17 PM~8889667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i likes..
hurt my eyes at 1st, i was too close to the comp


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bike shop just called.. rims are ready..
going to pick them up now..
pics tonight!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2007, 04:36 PM~8890941
> *bike shop just called.. rims are ready..
> going to pick them up now..
> pics tonight!
> *


hell yea


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

see u at set up tomarrow for Screwfest


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 28 2007, 04:11 PM~8891174
> *see u at set up tomarrow for Screwfest
> *


wont be there..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wanted to ride. but i need a chain master link.. ill get one tommorow... and take the big bitch for its 1st ride..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2007, 06:09 PM~8891750
> *wont be there..
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2007, 07:23 PM~8891809
> *wanted to ride. but i need a chain master link.. ill get one tommorow... and take the big bitch for its 1st ride..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2007, 06:23 PM~8891809
> *wanted to ride. but i need a chain master link.. ill get one tommorow... and take the big bitch for its 1st ride..
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL MAYNE ..................................ME LIKES...........


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

MAYIN NICE JOB! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

rode the bitch today..
but im having chain problems.. keeps slipping off..kind of rusty and has a kink in it.

unlike other i ride my shit,, so i gotta keep my chain tight..

ill buy 2 new ones tommorow and solve that problem..

but the bitch does ride smooth as hell..no rubs, no squeeks..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 29 2007, 07:55 PM~8896794
> *rode the bitch today..
> but im having chain problems.. keeps slipping off..kind of rusty and has a kink in it.
> 
> ...


Pics please


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

tommorow.. it was already late and dark..plus no one was here to snap them.. kiki is coming tommorow.. ill make him take the pics as i ride.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 29 2007, 06:09 PM~8896851
> *tommorow.. it was already late and dark..plus no one was here to snap them.. kiki is coming tommorow.. ill make him take the pics as i ride.
> *


AND WE WOULDNT BE ABLE TO SEE NOTHING ANYWAYS................... RIGHT


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

was it hard to ride


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 29 2007, 06:09 PM~8896851
> *tommorow.. it was already late and dark..plus no one was here to snap them.. kiki is coming tommorow.. ill make him take the pics as i ride.
> *


ALREADY........... :thumbsup: WE BUYING PANCHOS OR WHAT HOMIE............ :biggrin: SEE YOU IN THE MORNING DAR DUDE...........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Sep 29 2007, 08:05 PM~8897308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe.. might need your help at the shop moving a car..


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 29 2007, 05:55 PM~8896794
> *rode the bitch today..
> but im having chain problems.. keeps slipping off..kind of rusty and has a kink in it.
> 
> ...


CAN YOU SHOW SOME PICS OF THE FULL BIKE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

tommorrow


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 29 2007, 09:29 PM~8897859
> *tommorrow
> *


YESSS!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

SO IS IT READY FOR THE SHOWS OR ARE YOU STILL DOIN' THINGZ TO IT??


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

when you put your rims back together, did the nipples chip the paint????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER+Sep 29 2007, 09:30 PM~8897875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a couple of them did.. maybe like 3 spots, but nothing big..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 29 2007, 09:35 PM~8897917
> *when you put your rims back together, did the nipples chip the paint????
> *



they squirted, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 29 2007, 09:46 PM~8897967
> *they squirted, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao: hahahahahahahaha


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

DAMN THATS CLEAN!!! ARE U TAKIN IT TO THA SCREWFEST? AND DO U HAVE A FRONT FENDER FOR IT.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no screw fest, but i do have a front fender.. i need to clear it and drill the hole.


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

damn sic,that's looking good !good work homie!

congratulation


peace!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

shits looking clean sic.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks..
o no pics of me riding.. ill get some later..
havent had the chance to buy a chain yet.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2007, 06:23 PM~8891809
> *wanted to ride. but i need a chain master link.. ill get one tommorow... and take the big bitch for its 1st ride..
> 
> 
> ...



looks good bro 


and not tryin to talk shit its just my opinion


paint the chain black or use a chrome one 

that red makes it look rusted :happysad:


but the overall look is fukkin SIC!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 30 2007, 02:12 PM~8901482
> *looks good bro
> and not tryin to talk shit its just my opinion
> paint the chain black or use a chrome one
> ...


its red and rusted.. its just a chain for now..
im a buy a new blk one tommorow.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 30 2007, 03:16 PM~8901730
> *its red and rusted.. its just a chain for now..
> im a buy a new blk one tommorow.
> *


FO-SHO U NEED ONE.................. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

dam cant wait 2 c the whole bike....... looks sic


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

bike looks real nice sic good to here you riding it to


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 30 2007, 03:16 PM~8901730
> *its red and rusted.. its just a chain for now..
> im a buy a new blk one tommorow.
> *



Coo Just Lookin Out!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no prob.. i know that bitch is rusty


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got her working now, hit the block real quick.. rides good, chain stays on..
pics hopefully later, if disturbed comes by.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 02:51 PM~8908550
> *got her working now, hit the block real quick.. rides good, chain stays on..
> pics hopefully later, if disturbed comes by.
> *


my bad homie.....2morrow fo' sho......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea yea yea


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

and what bitches!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

holly chit mayin nice one


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

wheres the front fender!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

vegas bound/?????? i want to see the bitch bitch in person


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR+Oct 2 2007, 04:58 PM~8918345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 2 2007, 05:06 PM~8918024
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that 3rd pic is one of the best pictures on layitlow bikes forum :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

do you drive your elco?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Oct 2 2007, 06:00 PM~8918743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i do.. sometimes..
tags are legit..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 2 2007, 08:23 PM~8919313
> *u think so..
> yea i do.. sometimes..
> tags are legit..
> *



nah, nevermind hahaha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ass.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 2 2007, 04:06 PM~8918024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS HOMIE .........................SHITTED LOOKS BETTER IN PERSON BITCHES....... :biggrin:


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

no seat :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchevy1989_@Oct 2 2007, 09:45 PM~8920398
> *no seat :dunno:
> *


that will be made next.. its a molded seat..
for now i had a towel..


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

wow lookz damn good!! how long is it? lookz like a damn limo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

about 8 foot


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2007, 12:56 AM~8920495
> *about 8 foot
> *


damn


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

dam thats fuckin clean :cheesy:


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

nuthink looks beter than a lowrider cruzen down the street


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 2 2007, 06:06 PM~8918024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good dark dude


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

see you at magnificos


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

looks good, u got switches on tha camino? and also does that lac light work?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Oct 3 2007, 12:15 PM~8924594
> *looks good, u got switches on tha camino? and also does that lac light work?
> *


elco is only dropped.. no springs..
swithes will come next year..

light works.. need to put the lights back in..
but i probaly wont.. i dont ride at night anyways.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wheres the new sprocket?


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

OoooO ok keep up tha good work! u ever thought about makin it a trike?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thought about it..
but im done with bikes..


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

oo ok.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2007, 12:50 PM~8924864
> *thought about it..
> but im done with bikes..
> *


DARK DUDE SAY WHAT ????????? :uh: :uh: :uh: 
SIC GETTING DOWN ................... & MAKIN BOOTY CALLS......... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow.. i guess peeps are jockin da ass end of my bike ..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn Nice. See it in Odessa.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2007, 07:54 PM~8927662
> *wow.. i guess peeps are jockin da ass end of my bike ..
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :yessad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 3 2007, 07:55 PM~8927676
> *Damn Nice. See it in Odessa.
> *


yes you will.. in full effect.. lookin lovely...


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2007, 07:54 PM~8927662
> *wow.. i guess peeps are jockin da ass end of my bike ..
> 
> 
> ...


  seen it in the other topic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2007, 08:28 PM~8927941
> *:yes:
> *


X2................... :biggrin: ASS CLOWN............... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im bored.. feel like exposin ******


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2007, 09:14 PM~8928214
> *im bored.. feel like exposin ******
> *


GO FOR IT DARK DUDE.....................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 4 2007, 05:33 AM~8929813
> *GO FOR IT DARK DUDE.....................
> *


naw.. i dont wanna get clowned on my crooked pinstripes and none working fiberglass tail light..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2007, 07:54 PM~8927662
> *wow.. i guess peeps are jockin da ass end of my bike ..
> 
> *


Yea they are but we all know who had it first


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo the bike looks good as fuck homie


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 10:57 AM~8930986
> *:thumbsup:
> *


HEY SIC I HEARD U FELL THROUGH A TRAILER NOT TOO LONG AGO!!..... :biggrin: .....WHAT HAPPEND?!>... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Oct 4 2007, 02:56 PM~8932648
> *HEY SIC I HEARD U FELL THROUGH A TRAILER NOT TOO LONG AGO!!..... :biggrin: .....WHAT HAPPEND?!>... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


asshole.. fkin kiki...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

nice bikes bro


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 04:26 PM~8933181
> *asshole.. fkin kiki...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I MEAN ARE U OK............. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i wasnt as bad as the other fool.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 04:31 PM~8933219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Trailer?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 06:50 PM~8934430
> *i wasnt as bad as the other fool.
> *


OH IT WAS BAD, I WAS THERE..................... :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Oct 4 2007, 08:10 PM~8935166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually coolers arent smooth.. i just scuffed and sprayed...
so get off my topic with that bull.. before i lay a paint job and shut you up..


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

must agree with sic coolers are already textured like oranges


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 4 2007, 08:24 PM~8935303
> *must agree with sic coolers are already textured like oranges
> *


i aint trippin..
****** hatin once again.. 
i must be doing something right.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

you were the one hating on the other topic...... ;]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 4 2007, 08:34 PM~8935399
> *you were the one hating on the other topic...... ;]
> *


dont think i called anyone out, or did i??


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

the bike looks tight good job on it :thumbsup:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

oranges!! lol wtf?!?!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 5 2007, 04:13 PM~8936383
> *oranges!! lol wtf?!?!
> *


orange peel...something the happens to the clear during painting its its not layed/wet sanded properly i believe.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 5 2007, 09:10 AM~8937317
> *Thats right, Elcamino's are textured like coolers too.
> 
> 
> ...


So you either saved pics of his paint jobs, or you looked way back in his old topics. 

Either way, its a really sweet notion.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

why would i save something of such horror....


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

shut you mouth fuckin haters :angry: 
sic do some crazy paint job :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

not trying to hate or nothing but TrickorTreat can lay it down......

wet and flat...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 5 2007, 10:27 AM~8937958
> *not trying to hate or nothing but TrickorTreat can lay it down......
> 
> wet and flat...
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

as well as you can too....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Oct 5 2007, 07:10 AM~8937317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never said he couldnt.. but so can i.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you bike guys are gangsta as fuck :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

foo just hatin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 5 2007, 09:50 AM~8938090
> *you bike guys are gangsta as fuck  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


lol, your dumb..
im no gangster
:angel:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

DAMMM ALOT OF DRAMMA OVER PAINT JOBS, LOL BUT I MUST SAY BOTH OF UR GUYS WORK IS SICK, MAN TRICK OR TREAT HIT ME UP I WANT PRICES ON A PAINT JOB


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 5 2007, 10:07 AM~8938185
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> dont flatter your self... i got it off your topic in the paint and body section
> and it was your homies that started shit and you joined in with the slick comments and shit.
> *


im very flattered


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

back to the subject of my bike..:uh:

still haveing problems.. back wheel is knocking.. bearing are lose for some reason.. so now i gotta take this bitch all apart again :angry:

hopefullyi can fix it..shits aggravating..


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2007, 11:35 AM~8938575
> *back to the subject of my bike..:uh:
> 
> still haveing problems.. back wheel is knocking.. bearing are lose for some reason.. so now i gotta take this bitch all apart again :angry:
> ...


DAMMM THATS GONNA BE A MISSION ON THE BEAST


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Oct 5 2007, 12:30 PM~8938886
> *DAMMM THATS GONNA BE A MISSION ON THE BEAST
> *


already did it.. waiting for the school traffic to clear and im a go test ride


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2007, 01:04 PM~8939095
> *already did it.. waiting for the school traffic to clear and im a go test ride
> *


nice was it hard


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Oct 5 2007, 01:19 PM~8939197
> *nice was it hard
> *


naw, not too bad..


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

even better
how many coats of paint does the beast have?
wat kolor is that considered?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Oct 5 2007, 01:23 PM~8939232
> *even better
> how many coats of paint does the beast have?
> wat kolor is that considered?
> *


its kandy red..
has at least 15 coats..
i know i put 5 coats of kandy..
and at least 10 coats of clear...
basically a gallon..

i dont bullshit when i paint


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

dammm thats alot of sanding and painting and sanding again man u dnt play around wen it comes to the beast


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yep..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 4 2007, 06:17 PM~8934133
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I MEAN ARE U OK............. :uh:
> *


YEA SIC THATS WHY I WAS ASKIN..U KNOW JUS TO SEE IF U WAS ALRIGHT AND EVERYTHIN!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Oct 5 2007, 02:48 PM~8939682
> *YEA SIC THATS WHY I WAS ASKIN..U KNOW JUS TO SEE IF U WAS ALRIGHT AND EVERYTHIN!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh:
yall got jokes..
:biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Oct 6 2007, 01:58 AM~8937831
> *shut you mouth fuckin haters  :angry:
> sic do some crazy paint job  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2007, 04:00 PM~8940144
> *:uh:
> yall got jokes..
> :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP MAYNE .... U STRAIGHT ????? MAYNE DID YOU FIX YOUR REAR WHEEL , :uh: UR CRAZY FOR RIDING THAT BITCH...............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 5 2007, 06:39 PM~8940823
> *WHAT UP MAYNE .... U STRAIGHT ????? MAYNE DID YOU FIX YOUR REAR WHEEL , :uh:  UR CRAZY FOR RIDING THAT BITCH...............
> *


yea everythings fixed.. rode it earlier , but i have no seat.. thats the next thing on my list


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

just looked at the first page n it looks waay cleaner than before


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i agree..
everyone likes part 3 better..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2007, 06:54 PM~8940924
> *yea everythings fixed.. rode it earlier , but i have no seat.. thats the next thing on my list
> *


WELL I CAN ASK BIG ROB TO MAKE ONE FOR YOU ................. IF CHU WANT........ :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 5 2007, 07:00 PM~8940970
> *WELL I CAN ASK BIG ROB TO MAKE ONE FOR YOU ................. IF CHU WANT........ :biggrin:
> *


i gotta make the metal pan 1st.. i was gunna have frankie do it.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2007, 07:28 PM~8941085
> *i gotta make the metal pan 1st.. i was gunna have frankie do it.
> *


ALREADY JUST LOOKIN OUT FOR YA...................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2007, 06:55 PM~8940936
> *i agree..
> everyone likes part 3 better..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2007, 07:28 PM~8941085
> *i gotta make the metal pan 1st.. i was gunna have frankie do it.
> *


AIGHT JUST LOOKIN OUT FOR YA................... :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

why are all the pics red x's now? did you delete them?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its layitlow pic uploader..
all the pics are like that
i gotta repost em with photobucket


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 5 2007, 09:27 AM~8937650
> *why would i save something of such horror....
> *


This coming from a **** who cut up a kids pumpkin blanket to do his seats.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 7 2007, 05:51 PM~8948306
> *:uh:  :cheesy:  :uh:
> say what you say, but i'd still burn him in painting. :thumbsup:
> *



:0 :0 :0 

I liked the interior.......bunch of haters.....lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 7 2007, 03:48 PM~8948289
> *This coming from a **** who cut up a kids pumpkin blanket to do his seats.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BOOYA !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Oct 7 2007, 03:48 PM~8948289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
***** please.. houston peeps respect me.. thats why they behind me..
especially when ****** like you come to my topic and talk down..


paint jobs dont cost 200 homie.. get ya mind right.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

SUP SIC HAVE YOU TALK TO DEGREE..............567????????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 7 2007, 08:42 PM~8949644
> *i remember you having a topic charging like 100 bucks for paint jobs....
> *


nope.. you remember wrong..

unless u talkin about when i 1st came on here..
but ive never done one that cheap...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

I GOTS NO REPECTS FOR BRAGGERS....WITH A LOT OF PEEPS COMING THROUGH THESE PAGES I WILL SAY IT AGAIN "MODESTY" MAINTAIN IT!

PRICES SHOULD BE AT A MINIMUM/FREE WHEN LEARING ON SOMEONES ELSES RIDE!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 7 2007, 09:42 PM~8949644
> *i remember you having a topic charging like 100 bucks for paint jobs....
> *


that was 64 i thought?????? DSWEET had him do one


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 7 2007, 08:50 PM~8949708
> *I GOTS NO REPECTS FOR BRAGGERS....WITH A LOT OF PEEPS COMING THROUGH THESE PAGES I WILL SAY IT AGAIN  "MODESTY" MAINTAIN IT!
> 
> PRICES SHOULD BE AT A MINIMUM/FREE WHEN LEARING ON SOMEONES ELSES RIDE!!!
> *


whos braggin..
i got mofo coming to my topic fuckin with me..
all im tryin to do it make it.. show my skills and progress..

theres no more learning experiences when i do bikes.. ive done enough.. same ol thing everytime..


> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 7 2007, 08:52 PM~8949728
> *that was 64 i thought?????? DSWEET had him do one
> *


huh..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 7 2007, 10:57 PM~8949779
> *whos braggin..
> i got mofo coming to my topic fuckin with me..
> all im tryin to do it make it.. show my skills and progress..
> ...


IT WAS STATED IN GENERAL,

THERE IS ALWAYS LEARING TO BE DONE...LMAO!

IM STILL LEARNING 15YRS LATER

KEEP PRACTICING ON GETTING THEM LINES STRAIGHT AND PORPORTIONED...
HAVE YOU EVER THOUGHT OF USING A THINER BRUSH?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 7 2007, 09:02 PM~8949805
> *IT WAS STATED IN GENERAL,
> 
> THERE IS ALWAYS LEARING TO BE DONE...LMAO!
> ...


well the striping brush i had was fked.. but i didnt have time to wait for my new one coming in..had to work with what i had..

vegas bound.. still didnt make it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 7 2007, 11:07 PM~8949834
> *well the striping brush i had was fked.. but i didnt have time to wait for my new one coming in..had to work with what i had..
> 
> vegas bound.. still didnt make it
> *


CAR QUEST CARRIES THEM...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 7 2007, 09:57 PM~8949779
> *whos braggin..
> i got mofo coming to my topic fuckin with me..
> all im tryin to do it make it.. show my skills and progress..
> ...


there was a guy on here a couple years back doing paint jobs for $100 his streen name is *64* DSWEET had him paint one of her bikes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Oct 7 2007, 09:09 PM~8949839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooo ok.. yea i remmeber him..


----------



## xxtremerolla11 (Jul 16, 2005)

y Dont u fuckers just have a paint off jeez ....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xxtremerolla11_@Oct 8 2007, 12:13 AM~8950258
> *y Dont u fuckers just have a paint off jeez ....
> *


that sounds like fun....!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xxtremerolla11_@Oct 7 2007, 10:13 PM~8950258
> *y Dont u fuckers just have a paint off jeez ....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

will have to wait.. im sponsoring a bike build off.. and i have to paint those 1st..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i'm getting done painting a bike now.... i will be painting my bike next..... within the next month....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 7 2007, 08:30 PM~8949563
> *no
> *


MUST BE WORKING HARD ............. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

updates.. got emblems on..
made my sign..
retarded writing..
but i like it.. something different..





































signs not done yet.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2007, 08:12 PM~9048114
> *updates.. got emblems on..
> made my sign..
> retarded writing..
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

whats wrong with the 2 in 26"?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

bike looks good sic. let the haterz hate. its the biggest compliment you can get


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2007, 10:12 PM~9048114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK WHAT YA HEARD AND ALL THEM HATERS THEM ****** MAD THEY CANT 
SPRAY,NOR AFFORD TO GET IT DONE RIGHT !! SIC KEEP DOING YOUR DAM THING SHIT LOOKEN REAL GOOD.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 21 2007, 02:46 AM~9049664
> *whats wrong with the 2 in 26"?
> *


thats how its made.. their some emblems they sell..



> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Oct 21 2007, 05:39 AM~9049804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks dawg.. just need a few more things, and im good to go...

next project..
elsicko


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2007, 08:54 AM~9050238
> *thats how its made.. their some emblems they sell..
> *


ah ok looks good btw the bike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lookin good my ***** freind
 
maybe see it in odessa? or na?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

maybe.. gotta find a way there.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2007, 11:31 AM~9050931
> *maybe.. gotta find a way there.
> *


RIDE THAT BITCH........................ :biggrin: WAT UP FOOL WE AT THE CRIB NOW :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2007, 11:31 AM~9050931
> *maybe.. gotta find a way there.
> *



Bitch dont act like you dont have a way there. How you get there last year ?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki+Oct 21 2007, 05:04 PM~9052360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im waiting on you.. i need to knwo if we goin so i can set up my shit.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey sic, i need some bodywork done on a frame, let me know if your up to it?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2007, 05:26 PM~9052477
> *fk no.. i lost my seat last yr doin that
> 
> im waiting on you.. i need to knwo if we goin so i can set up my shit.
> *



Hell yeah we are going. The monte carlo is going to be ready too.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Oct 21 2007, 05:26 PM~9052481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no it wont

alright.. ill send in my pre reg.. lmk know how much money u need for rooms


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2007, 05:36 PM~9052548
> *im down, hit me up.
> 
> no it wont
> ...



Ok. I will tell you as time comes cause I have to see about the rooms first n REC.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2007, 06:36 PM~9052548
> *im down, hit me up.
> 
> no it wont
> ...



did you do drop ems frame?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 21 2007, 05:53 PM~9052660
> *did you do drop ems frame?
> *


yes i did


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

BIZ,UMP FO MY HOMIE..............................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up SIC


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats da dealio peeps


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2007, 09:05 PM~9061435
> *whats da dealio peeps
> *


not much just droping by to say hi homie bike looks bad as fuck


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i'm trying to git my parts to you asap


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 23 2007, 12:25 PM~9066111
> *i'm trying to git my parts to you asap
> *


alright


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2007, 08:05 PM~9061435
> *whats da dealio peeps
> *


***


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

wats up sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats up.. taking the bike to its 1st show this weekend..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2007, 01:29 PM~9066709
> *whats up.. taking the bike to its 1st show this weekend..
> *



SATURDAY AT PASADENA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 23 2007, 01:32 PM~9066739
> *SATURDAY AT PASADENA
> *


sunday at juiced


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2007, 04:03 PM~9067806
> *sunday at juiced
> *


good luck at the show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

layin dat clear


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

"MY TRUE HOMIEZ LAYITLOW"





:0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2007, 07:13 PM~9076858
> *"MY TRUE HOMIEZ LAYITLOW"
> :0
> *


SIC'S DARK LIKE THAT....................... :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 26 2007, 08:46 PM~9092622
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

took 1st at my 1st show today


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2007, 05:46 PM~9101899
> *took 1st at my 1st show today
> *


SHOULD HAVE TOOK BEST OF SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2007, 07:46 PM~9101899
> *took 1st at my 1st show today
> *


and he was actually riding it :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2007, 05:46 PM~9101899
> *took 1st at my 1st show today
> *


CONGRATS......................... DARK DUDE :thumbsup:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2007, 10:12 PM~9048114
> *updates.. got emblems on..
> made my sign..
> retarded writing..
> ...


looking clean mayne.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

me and 713diiva


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:cheesy: Nice


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

clean homie looks nice in the sun


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks fellas..
its still not done.. but showable for now.. hopefully i can get the rest done this week..


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

front fender and stuff right?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 29 2007, 08:48 AM~9105594
> *front fender and stuff right?
> *


yea front fender... and some more chrome..


later ill do a sterring wheel.. custom faced wheels... crank and sprocket..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 29 2007, 09:59 AM~9105956
> *yea front fender... and some more chrome..
> later ill do a sterring wheel.. custom faced wheels... crank and sprocket..
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 29 2007, 09:59 AM~9105956
> *yea front fender... and some MORE CHROME...
> later ill do a sterring wheel.. custom faced wheels... crank and sprocket..
> *


:0 MORE CHROME :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2007, 08:07 PM~9163071
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2007, 08:07 PM~9163071
> *
> *


x 2.. if i do go to odessa, after that show i will tear it apart and redo the paint


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

the paint got fucked up?!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 5 2007, 08:45 PM~9163513
> *the paint got fucked up?!
> *


yea.. on the taillight


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

its ok sic....jus put a band-aid and clear over it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 5 2007, 08:56 PM~9163620
> *its ok sic....jus put a band-aid and clear over it
> *


hey, thats a nice ideal...


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> me and 713diiva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2007, 10:07 PM~9163071
> *
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im seriously thinking about taking out my airbrush.. and painting a mural of a bandaid over the fucked up spots..


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2007, 01:02 AM~9164673
> *im seriously thinking about taking out my airbrush.. and painting a mural of a bandaid over the fucked up spots..
> *


stuck on band-aid brand cause band-aid stuck on sic devlle :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 08:55 PM~9163609
> *yea.. on the taillight
> *


pics?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

later


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

no. what were we talking about?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 6 2007, 10:17 AM~9166729
> *no.  what were we talking about?
> *


i dunno.. u lost me right now.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*heres the damage.. i guess the topic name fits it perfect.. rip..
ill fix her back up..*


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

THAT HAPPEN TO ME AT A AUSTIN CAR SHOW AWHILE BACK WITH MY MONEY BIKE THE WIND WAS REAL HARD AND I HAD IT ON TURN TABLE AND IT FEEL AND BROKE THE HANDLE BARS I NEVER GOT IT FIXED THO JUST MADE SOME OTHER ONES


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm homie 

are you going to redo the whole paint again or just touch her up?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

that fucked up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Damn the handlebars broke? That sucks.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yep, they broke..
im a do a touch up.. im seriously thinking of airbrushing a band aid on the tail


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

jep just saw it too thats fucked


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think you should just work on something else.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 6 2007, 01:42 PM~9168251
> *I think you should just work on something else.
> *


im a fix it 1st.. and retire it.. im not gunna leave it all fucked up..

i got this to work on now!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2007, 02:19 PM~9168512
> *im a fix it 1st.. and retire it.. im not gunna  leave it all fucked up..
> 
> i got this to work on now!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:yes:
i just need something to show in the mean time while i work on the ride..


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

yeah sic deville had a good run its time to make a sic car now


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2007, 10:25 AM~9167268
> *heres the damage.. i guess the topic name fits it perfect.. rip..
> ill fix her back up..
> 
> ...


just let me have it already


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Nov 6 2007, 02:25 PM~9168584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats alright..


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

dont do the bandaide thing. just 2 tone the bike with black


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 6 2007, 02:32 PM~9168647
> *dont do the bandaide thing. just 2 tone the bike with black
> *


i think it will be tight..
ill decide once i start it..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 6 2007, 04:25 PM~9168584
> *yeah sic deville had a good run its time to make a sic car now
> *


el sico(dont know how he spells it)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sicko


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sicko


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sicko


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

once it done you should put it in the back of your el camino at shows


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 7 2007, 10:25 AM~9175241
> *once it done you should put it in the back of your el camino at shows
> *


that would be kool but he's probley gonna have pumps and batteries their


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

ah yeah forgot abouth those, bike is prolly to big anyway lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2007, 07:49 PM~9170927
> *sicko
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

back from the dead.. need to wipe the dust off this bitch..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

chicks dig the big bitch


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

this is theframe from before so how much for three fenders one for thi and two 16"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got a cetain desing draw up.. or just something to flow with the fframe..

and as for the 16in...what style do you want for the design?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

some thang like this


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 17 2007, 10:36 PM~9474335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


alright.. ill pm you


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 10:25 PM~9474230
> *back from the dead.. need to wipe the dust off this bitch..
> 
> 
> ...


lol the bike is to big for the trunk :biggrin: 
looks real cool nice club pic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

it barely fits


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

it looks good in the trunk tho


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea, i was breaking necks on the freeway.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

the forums are boring today


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 18 2007, 09:46 AM~9476274
> *the forums are boring today
> *


yes they are


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

YO SIC! Much props man the bike looks great! Any more up close pics of the paint work details?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Dec 18 2007, 11:57 AM~9477002
> *YO SIC! Much props man the bike looks great! Any more up close pics of the paint work details?
> *


look a few pages back


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 18 2007, 09:46 AM~9476274
> *the forums are boring today
> *


x2


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

rauls being a post whore


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2007, 09:37 AM~9476219
> *yea, i was breaking necks on the freeway.
> *


you took it on the freeway like that :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 25 2007, 01:19 PM~9528343
> *rauls being a post whore
> *


huh?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 25 2007, 02:24 PM~9528375
> *you took it on the freeway like that :0
> *


he strapes it down


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

back from the dead.. thinking of repainting it..hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2006, 07:47 PM~6614257
> *yeah.. thats right.. im at it again.. so heres a lil progress of whats being done..
> i love destroying shit
> before..
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 22 2006, 08:08 PM~6620830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 11:11 PM~10005190
> *:0
> *


You got any projects these forks can go on? I ain't bullshitting, joking, fuckin around the design was originally for a 20" but when it was stretched out the whole design blew up and so the result is what you see here, the forks really should be for a 26" bike so if interested hit me up, I got these ready for you cheap


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nope.. not building another bike...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 11:20 PM~10005245
> *nope.. not building another bike...
> *


ok well if you got anyone out there with a beach cruizer bike or trike lookin to get some forks let me know :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

damn those forks are huge!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 22 2008, 02:15 PM~10005212
> *You got any projects these forks can go on?  I ain't bullshitting, joking, fuckin around  the design was originally for a 20" but when it was stretched out the whole design blew up and so the result is what you see here, the forks really should be for a 26" bike so if interested hit me up, I got these ready for you cheap
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIKE


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:|


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

destruction will be getting ripped apart tonight.... next show is dallas.. see yall there..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2008, 07:46 AM~10150087
> *destruction will be getting ripped apart tonight.... next show is dallas.. see yall there..
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 12 2008, 07:47 AM~10150102
> *:0
> *


cant be showing with them chips and cracks.. :angry: 

and it wont be the sic deville no more..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2008, 07:46 AM~10150087
> *destruction will be getting ripped apart tonight.... next show is dallas.. see yall there..
> *


 :0


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 12:48 AM~10150110
> *cant be showing with them chips and cracks.. :angry:
> 
> and it wont be the sic deville no more..
> *


no more tailight? or whole new look?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

will this affect your standing on the wego tour? since its going to be a different bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2008, 08:46 AM~10150087
> *destruction will be getting ripped apart tonight.... next show is dallas.. see yall there..
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26+Mar 12 2008, 06:41 PM~10154394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope.. same bike.. im just going to fix all the fuck ups from the fall..
and add a lil something here and there..im not trying to repaint the whole thing..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2008, 09:53 PM~10155734
> *nope.. same bike.. im just going to fix all the fuck ups from the fall..
> and add a lil something here and there..im not trying to repaint the whole thing..
> *


LAZY :uh: 
fix the elco instead and buy a new stereo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 12 2008, 08:55 PM~10155759
> *LAZY :uh:
> fix the elco instead and buy a new stereo
> *


not lazy.. not trying to spend all that money again on the bike..
got a new stereo.. but i wont keep it for long...


elco will be coming.. im in no rush


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2008, 09:57 PM~10155774
> *elco will be coming.. im in no rush
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2008, 08:57 PM~10155774
> *not lazy.. not trying to spend all that money again on the bike..
> got a new stereo.. but i wont keep it for long...
> elco will be coming.. im in no rush
> *


 :thumbsup: their you go... take your time and do it right the first time


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you dropped it again?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 12 2008, 09:00 PM~10155818
> *:thumbsup: their you go... take your time and do it right the first time
> *


yeppers...

im to lazy to tear the bike apart.. ill do it in the morn..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey sic i got a price for that


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Mar 12 2008, 09:02 PM~10155844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2008, 10:08 PM~10155920
> *no.. stil never fixed it
> 
> what is it
> *


let me know i got you


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*the tear down...said i wasnt going to re do it.. but hat fall made me..
no im not taking a hammer to it.. just some cosmetic surgery to make it more showable.. cause i dont show junk...

and "destruction"*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 11:13 AM~10158822
> *and fuck secrets!!!
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 09:13 AM~10158822
> *the tear down...said i wasnt going to re do it.. but hat fall made me..
> no im not taking a hammer to it.. just some cosmetic surgery to make it more showable.. cause i dont show junk...
> 
> ...


*
THATS MY DOGG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHOW THEM THAT WE'RE REAL.......*


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 09:13 AM~10158822
> *the tear down...said i wasnt going to re do it.. but hat fall made me..
> no im not taking a hammer to it.. just some cosmetic surgery to make it more showable.. cause i dont show junk...
> 
> ...


*

Are those your feet or you have socks on*


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
NOW THATS FUNNY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i heard your got bags on the elco,is that true?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good work mike


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 17 2008, 07:48 PM~10192139
> *i heard your got bags on the elco,is that true?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mother fuckers


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

why you always mad at someone :angry:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin: Why does your foot have a lump on the side???


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

they look like panty hose, hahah


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 17 2008, 09:35 PM~10192809
> *:biggrin: Why does your foot have a lump on the side???
> 
> 
> ...


extra muscle to make black people run faster and jump higher


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2008, 08:48 PM~10192939
> *extra muscle to make black people run faster and jump higher
> *


OOOOOHHHHH :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Mar 17 2008, 08:31 PM~10192749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

any news on my parts?
ima get at you to pay those fender braces I send you a while back (design)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 18 2008, 06:34 AM~10195575
> *any news on my parts?
> ima get at you to pay those fender braces I send you a while back (design)
> *


you wanna get those to...
we still havent got the tourches filled.. but from the looks of it.. im a have to do it myself..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Quit being lazy nagger.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i know..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2008, 05:12 PM~10199994
> *i know...nada..........
> *


 :biggrin: ................tu madre.................


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2008, 05:12 PM~10199994
> *i know..
> *


 :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 19 2008, 09:02 AM~10204753
> *:twak:
> *


they ready for primer.. well tonight they will be primered..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2008, 09:20 AM~10204926
> *they ready for primer.. well tonight they will be primered..
> *


SWEET.................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

not my bike.. his parts...
i wetsanded half of mines though


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2008, 07:46 PM~10210283
> *not my bike.. his parts...
> i wetsanded half of mines though
> *


and mine thats ......GGGRRREEEAAAATTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!............ :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 19 2008, 08:01 PM~10210435
> *and mine thats ......GGGRRREEEAAAATTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!............ :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


X2............... :angry:


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

hey homie!every time you do a destruction in this bike...do a new bike! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


peace ese!good job to you!


saludos!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2008, 08:39 AM~10196133
> *you wanna get those to...
> we still havent got the tourches filled.. but from the looks of it.. im a have to do it myself..
> *


you just make shure I got my shit around may/june in NC
Ima get at you to pay those fender braces


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 21 2008, 01:31 AM~10220503
> *you just make shure I got my shit around may/june in NC
> Ima get at you to pay those fender braces
> *


i will.. one thing i do is make deadlines..i made 2 the graves... even when dropem bitch was all stress and nervous thinking i wasnt..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2008, 06:53 AM~10221084
> *i will.. one thing i do is make deadlines..i made 2 the graves... even when dropem bitch was all stress and nervous thinking i wasnt..
> *


believe or not the DARK DUDE always makes his deadlines.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fixed all my chips..
murals should be done soon...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:0 :cheesy: murals


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2008, 09:47 PM~10351709
> *fixed all my chips..
> murals should be done soon...
> *


SWEET.......................  AZZ


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 12 2008, 02:48 PM~10399771
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn double post


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2008, 10:47 PM~10351709
> *fixed all my chips..
> murals should be done soon...
> *


 :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2008, 09:47 PM~10351709
> *fixed all my chips..
> murals should be done soon...
> *


should be as good as mine..................... :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 21 2008, 06:56 AM~10221103
> *believe or not the DARK DUDE always makes his deadlines.
> *


cool


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 21 2008, 06:56 AM~10221103
> *believe or not the DARK DUDE always makes his deadlines.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

for the rockers...










and for the old schoolers


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2008, 10:43 PM~10595261
> *for the rockers...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

x2


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump for darks


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2008, 10:43 PM~10595261
> *for the rockers...
> 
> 
> ...


son of a bitch. i never saw this. who did it?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 13 2008, 04:27 PM~10647158
> *son of a bitch.  i never saw this.  who did it?
> *


i think he did :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no, my boss did em


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

oh.... nice anyways


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2008, 09:29 PM~10650196
> *no, my boss did em
> *


HEY........ WAT IT DEW MAYNE............ :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

if the price is right.. sic deville will be for sale


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

right now im takin offers.. dont come with no bull.. you know what it cost to build something like this


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

details..
candy apple red..house of kolor..
red,sliver,blue,gold and pink flake

kandy brandywine and purple graphics..
2 murals of a skull.. one with a afro.. the other with a mohawk..

chrome forks,fender braces,sissy bar designed by justdeezand i.. custom build handlebars by me..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im not pushin to sell it.. but if the money right..
bye bye..

ill rather see it go overseas..
ill be hurt to see it at a show locally


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

I give you $3000


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sure.. come get it


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

bike was and is sick again... crazy ass shit all smiling while breaking it .... got some metal balls there


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNS_KING_@Jul 14 2008, 09:17 PM~11089523
> *I give you $3000
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2008, 08:04 PM~11087961
> *details..
> candy apple red..house of kolor..
> red,sliver,blue,gold and pink flake
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

damn


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

throwback..

might bring the bike back out.. exhibition only..

but 1st i need a truck


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

isnt your car a truck?

wait


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 07:32 PM~13053923
> *throwback..
> 
> might bring the bike back out.. exhibition only..
> ...


Y DONT YOU COMPETE WITH IT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Feb 19 2009, 08:03 PM~13054253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not puttin any money into this bike no more..
money goin in to my elco


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 08:06 PM~13054276
> *yea its a truck..
> but i got enough shit in the bed ass it is..
> 
> ...


put the bike on a turntable in the back of the elco :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 19 2009, 08:09 PM~13054311
> *put the bike on a turntable in the back of the elco :0
> *


i can see that now.. then park it on 3.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

thats what im talking about.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 19 2009, 07:09 PM~13054311
> *put the bike on a turntable in the back of the elco :0
> *


or he can donate it to some one in need... Me :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 19 2009, 09:17 PM~13055119
> *or he can donate it to some one in need... Me :biggrin:
> *


ha..***** please.. come with 1500
its yours...


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 08:45 PM~13055426
> *ha..***** please.. come with 1500
> its yours...
> *


 :0 ... Sic i have a few street frames i want painted how much would it run me for kandy n pinstriping


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no bondo at all.. just a street..
200


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 09:45 PM~13055426
> *ha..***** please.. come with 1500
> its yours...
> *


good price


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2009, 06:34 AM~13058256
> *no bondo at all.. just a street..
> 200
> *


yup just street frame


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 10:45 PM~13055426
> *ha..***** please.. come with 1500
> its yours...
> *


thats it? :0 
sold


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2008, 08:04 PM~11087961
> *details..
> candy apple red..house of kolor..
> red,sliver,blue,gold and pink flake
> ...


all i see is a bike and some shorts floating :0 j/k
what up bro


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Feb 20 2009, 08:27 AM~13058527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha... i got owned


----------

